# DS #4162: Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story (USA)



## dice (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5356^^


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Sep 11, 2009)

i was waiting for his game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i LOVE this series!


----------



## oofrost (Sep 11, 2009)

FTMFW


----------



## anaxs (Sep 11, 2009)

early dump..is this game out yet...
its supposed to b released the 14th...


----------



## Dwight (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn i thought that i had first post. I am tempting putting this off because i know that i will be addicted and i want to save that for scribblenauts lol


----------



## Normalboyninja (Sep 11, 2009)

Hell Yes!!!! Just saw the 9.5 rating from IGN. Looks great. Teehee


----------



## asdf (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh shit. This is a great week already.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 11, 2009)

Also, if scribblenauts dumps next, it would be the most epic string of releases ever. Come on release groups! Make it happen!

Also this is supposed to be out on the 14th... SHIT WE HAVE A CHANCE TO GET SCRIBBLENAUTS OMG


----------



## .Darky (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank God it was leaked and dumped earlier. : D

Probably needs an anti-piracy patch, so I'll just wait.


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, I'm happy about this game. I'll definitely give it a try. And now, only scribblenauts is left.


----------



## Gamer (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn, that was fast.

BTW, the japanese version had a tough piracy check. But there was a cheat code to bypass it. Probably someone will adapt it to the US version, but of course, we will have to wait


----------



## hksmrchan (Sep 11, 2009)

This game. Will fuck my homework habits up.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't like this game. That RPG game's gameplay is about around Koopa/Browser body inside.

Off-topic: I like Sonic the Hedgehog better and cooler than Mario.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 11, 2009)

so...theres an anti piracy protection in this game?


----------



## antonkan (Sep 11, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> so...theres an anti piracy protection in this game?


Yes. Nintendo hates pirates.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 11, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> so...theres an anti piracy protection in this game?


It wouldn't hurt to find out yourself bro


----------



## anaxs (Sep 11, 2009)

Dwight said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pff...actually yeh it would lol


----------



## antonkan (Sep 11, 2009)

Dwight said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's not. That game have anti-piracy protection. Try it out yourself from the ROM site.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes and we hate THEM for constantly increasing the price of games....

The Beatles rock band was like 70 dollars!

and Modern Warefare 2 is going to be 80!!!!

Hack Em and Bag em. I dont give a SHiT about piracy...

its gone out of control how much they think they can fuck the customer over...


so guess what.

THE FEELINGS ARE F*CKING MUTUAL .


on topic....

yes i played quite far into the jap one...but i did not want to ruin the story xD

not out on ANY source yet. but most likely the same fix will not work on this one...but....it will happen...

can wait to play this....
but will scribblenaughts take over? (if its even F*cking playable on ANY flashcart!?)


----------



## anaxs (Sep 11, 2009)

no one give a shit about piracy....except nintendo, we all kno nintendo hates their games being pirated


----------



## lce_ (Sep 11, 2009)

Every company hates their games being pirated.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

wow, that was quick, time for me to find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and replaced noob marker dude


----------



## Chanser (Sep 11, 2009)

Read the NFO guys, just uploaded it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

lce_ said:
			
		

> Every company hates their games being pirated.




yet they COMPLETELY ask for it. by being assholes to the fans 

IM TALKING TO YOU SQUARE-ENIX.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 11, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> no one give a shit about piracy....except nintendo, we all kno nintendo hates their games being pirated


Well, the loss of hundreds of millions of dollars are affected Nintendo and third-party publishers and developers. Now, being a pirate is against the law from the government. Anti-piracy protection will be included for present and future Nintendo DS games, from Nintendo and some the third-party publishers.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 11, 2009)

Funny how it works.
1. Prices are expensive
2. People pirate stuff due to the expensiveness
3. Prices soar due to people pirating stuff
4. More people start pirating due to the price rise

On-topic-ish: I want to see Scribblenauts by tomorrow. We've had such a good lineup of early releases in the past 2(?) days, so I hope Scribblenauts shows up.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 11, 2009)

I DONT KNOW WHAT TO PLKAY ANYMORE. POKEMON OR THIS OR EVEN SCRIBBLENAUTS WHEN IT COMES OUT

DDD:

Dammitttttt


----------



## JoyConG (Sep 11, 2009)

Screw Pokemon till its English, I wanted this.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 11, 2009)

most rom sites don't have this game. I even checked the one I know that updates the fastest, it doesn't have it.
Is this on a ROM site, or a torrent?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried this game to see if it works


----------



## funem (Sep 11, 2009)

Dirt 2 then Pokemon, now Mario...... nice releases but this site is going to go to hell in a handbasket..... server is going to meltdown....


----------



## Stitch (Sep 11, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are EA and Activision games


----------



## YayMii (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to, but I can't find it. And my internet is being a turd right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder if this has the same anti-piracy as the Japanese version.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Sep 11, 2009)

ROM number is apparently 4171. Downloading now.


----------



## Taijo (Sep 11, 2009)

Been refreshing my source since I saw this and it just got it. You guys might want to re-check yours.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, gbatemp has been really slow cause of this, takes 5 mins to load a page.

Why is everyone saying SCRIBBLENAUTS, SCRIBBLENAUTS! What about Kingdom Hearts??? Or did it get delayed .... again?

EDIT: YES!!!! OMG! It's out on the most up-to-date rom site! Check your source! It's out! I'm gonna download and play it now, will tell you if it has protection. LOL it already has 60 comments! LOL! I was reading the comments and I see 2008, im like, wth... saw the name and it was partners in time XD I will check my other source.


----------



## Technik (Sep 11, 2009)

This day rocks!


----------



## YayMii (Sep 11, 2009)

This is why I use Opera 10 (instead of Firefox) now. Opera Turbo FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ROM site is stuck at "4160 - Pokémon Soul Silver (J)" and there's no sign of this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And people expect Scribblenauts to be an amazing game, that's why there's so many mentions of it.
Can't wait to type "CRAP" into the Scribblenauts keyboard though


----------



## Taijo (Sep 11, 2009)

White screen crash at boot with Acekard2i.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome...my source had it too...and marvel alliance 2...

will test.

wont be surprised if 
"Lets a Go! eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh........... Shows up xD


----------



## lce_ (Sep 11, 2009)

Freezes at file select on M3 Real using M3 Sakura firmware...


----------



## xshinox (Sep 11, 2009)

wow. it got leaked already? ill be playing it after i beat muramasa.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, this is piracy protected. Not surprised.

Using an EDGE on latest firmware. It doesn't freeze, but it doesn't let me select a spot to save the save file at.


----------



## Taijo (Sep 11, 2009)

Well this isnt going to be a healthy day for gbatemp. Especially with scribblenauts incoming, and if it has piracy protection aswell... i predict some downtime


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep, doesn't let me choose a save file on a M3i Zero.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 11, 2009)

too many games. nothing for 2 months then BAM!! every good game. meh my source is slow. oh well more time for a patch/code, and muramasa.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn that sucks, doesn't work with AceKard, so how can we get this working??


----------



## DarkSzero (Sep 11, 2009)

Can't choose save file on Acekard2 with Akaio.


----------



## hksmrchan (Sep 11, 2009)

Incoming downtime.

Game developers are collabarating to destroy us via noobflood


----------



## Normmatt (Sep 11, 2009)

Its been fixed on my latest build of AKAIO which isnt public and wont be for some time.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 11, 2009)

Found it. It's at *insert downloading site here*
I found it at a site I use to get Wii ISOs. It has pretty much everything.
I couldn't find it anysite else though.


----------



## Zurren (Sep 11, 2009)

It appears to be working fine on no$gba. I can start games, save and load with no problems.
However, oh god the speed. The maximum it gets is 55%.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 11, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> too many games. nothing for 2 months then BAM!! every good game. meh my source is slow. oh well more time for a patch/code, and muramasa.


yeah. that was the summer drought. fall always seems to get good games coming in. i HOPE next summer wont have a drought


----------



## adrian2040 (Sep 11, 2009)

Does it work in the M3i Zero?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 11, 2009)

Can anyone confirm this works on a flashcart at all? We get stuck at game select screen with Acekard. My friend has my CycloDS so I can't test that. I have been messing with the rom for a while now, using DS lazy, I found a patched version of the Japanese version of the game, tried swapping out different things, tried ARM 7 and 9 tried the Japanese patches both versions and nothing works. I know its not likely but I thought it was worth a try.


----------



## Shad0wninja (Sep 11, 2009)

As others are saying, it disables all button registrations (Including the Touch Screen), on the Save File Select Screen. It's happening with a lot of flash cards, including my R4DS 1.18 Firmware. 
Hopefully a patch/cheat will be released soon to by pass this. It looks good. If I like it, I'll buy it as well as Scribblenauts. 9.5 on IGN, nice.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 11, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Its been fixed on my latest build of AKAIO which isnt public and wont be for some time.


You don't want people to annoy you to release it, now you nag us about your non-public build. No offense, but GTFO


----------



## Pyrofyr (Sep 11, 2009)

Got the game, got no$gba, but can't get it working. Anyone mind posting their emulation settings?


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Sep 11, 2009)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> Does it work in the M3i Zero?


Read the thread.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 11, 2009)

found a quicker download at the slowest updating ROM site I know. The quick updating/quick downloading site I always use doesn't have it yet


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Sep 11, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm this works on a flashcart at all? We get stuck at game select screen with Acekard. My friend has my CycloDS so I can't test that. I have been messing with the rom for a while now, using DS lazy, I found a patched version of the Japanese version of the game, tried swapping out different things, tried ARM 7 and 9 tried the Japanese patches both versions and nothing works. I know its not likely but I thought it was worth a try.


I can confirm that CycloDS on the latest firmware has the same issue. We'll just have to wait for a patch or code at this point, it seems. Soul Silver will tide me over.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 11, 2009)

Let's search chinese forum for patch lol


----------



## nIxx (Sep 11, 2009)

Honestly guys nobody cares that you got it from site xy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with speed xy and just wait because of the protection.


----------



## granville (Sep 11, 2009)

Apparently the only ways to play this rom is by using 1- Normmatt and his team's latest beta AKAIO, which is NOT released to anyone but them (and only runs on AK2) or 2- use no$gba which is slowish.

I've tested on these firmwares-
Supercard DS-One (latest)
TTDS (latest unofficial release)

None worked and all get stuck at the game selection. Solution- be patient and wait until a fix comes out.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 11, 2009)

The best I could do is use a Japanese save and Bowser came out instead of Mario and Luigi in the intro but you still cant select the file. The last idea I could possibly think of is, creating a game on the Japanese version on the Cyclo DS, creating a real time save, and then trying the Real time save on the US version of the game.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Sep 11, 2009)

Can't we just use the AR code that we used for the JAP one?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

yep piracy protection.


it actually FREEZES but not really on the save slot screen....it wont even go to a black screen..its MORE secure....

damn..


----------



## granville (Sep 11, 2009)

I should mention that the antipiracy checks are COMPLETELY different from the Japanese release. Using the same AR cheat will NOT work, since the checks are not the same.


----------



## penguin673 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, this game works 100% on Desmume 0.9.4


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 11, 2009)

The fix will be out sometime tomorrow according to the cheat forums.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 11, 2009)

sad to hear that this has different protection. I was looking forward to trying this game today/tonight.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

its been a little different...

they have ALWAYS used the same protection in English and jap.

Big N is getting more aggressive }=(

now they are making them tougher...shit...makes you wonder what kingdom hearts ds will be like..they're meddling henchmen are probably "fixing" that issue as we speak.


----------



## Normalboyninja (Sep 11, 2009)

No imput works on Supercard DS ONE on file selection screen, and frozen white screen on Mictest Menu.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't understand how they make something not work on a flashcart. I mean, how does the game determine its not genuine?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I don't understand how they make something not work on a flashcart. I mean, how does the game determine its not genuine?



Could be something as simple as checking the icon data in a similar way to how the DSi blocks the flashcarts to a full crc check of the rom.  With loaders patching the data it changes the crc of the data and the game can say "I'm just not gonna work then".  The latter is how they used to do it on the SNES.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 11, 2009)

they code it differently so that the flash card cant run it...


----------



## .Darky (Sep 11, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I was looking forward to trying this game today/tonight.


Same here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, we'll just have to wait. I actually hope someone can bypass the anti-piracy protection. 

Good luck to whoever es trying.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

FierceDeityLink1 said:
			
		

> adrian2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they really want to fight piracy then they could start handing out JOBS, since people generally need an income to have money in the first place, and it's not like anyone else is fulfilling their capitalistic obligation to prevent the proles from overthrowing them.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 11, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I don't understand how they make something not work on a flashcart. I mean, how does the game determine its not genuine?


I am wondering, too.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Sep 11, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> If you don't mind poring through page after page of gibberish posting, then you don't mind finding the pertinent information FOR us and telling us.  Seriously, guys, forums are the worst format for content-based internet.  Forums are more akin to chatrooms and communication, not for your Wikipedia-style organized encyclopedic information.


Nah, I think forums are fine. It's the people who treat them _like_ chatrooms are the problem. Otherwise, it would be easy to skim through a few pages and search for M3i.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the post I made right underneath the one you quoted.  It's pretty simple to check whether it's genuine or not.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 11, 2009)

WOW Cool it's been released mario and luigi 3 can't wait to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






just be patient guys the pybass  will release soon


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if creating a save with no$gba, after you save where the file goes, does it work?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Drian117 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if creating a save with no$gba, after you save where the file goes, does it work?



I just read on another site where some had tried it and it didn't work, it just overwrote the save.  They were using a R4 and FW 1.18 though.  It might work on a card that let's you set save sizes.

edit : Although thinking about it, it still wouldn't help as the problems is it locks out the controls on the save select screen so you won't be able to select the file anyway.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 11, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> edit : Although thinking about it, it still wouldn't help as the problems is it locks out the controls on the save select screen so you won't be able to select the file anyway.



Ah. True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Good thinking.


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 11, 2009)

YAHOO.

I fucking KNEW it, I just KNEW it, Pokemons get leaked 3 days before release, this HAS to too!


I hope by the time I'm back from the school the code's there.


----------



## Cresh07 (Sep 11, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Drian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not so sure that it's a complete lock out... When watching the L &R buttons on the top screen, they seem to stutter a slight bit when i press a... Like it's checking the save then.... Yet again it could be me just thinking that the L & R buttons stutter just to give myself hope


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

Heres to hoping Scribblenauts and Bleach 3 get leaked tonight


----------



## opius (Sep 11, 2009)

Nah, there's no stutter. Gave that a goood close look, animation frames are looped solid.

Same problem on save lockout with M3i Zero with newest firmware (+ newest DSi firmware).

Curious, though. The original jap game was unlocked using an AR code? I suppose AR codes would be massive trial and error, until someone sits down and takes the rom apart... D:


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 11, 2009)

No$GBA, but without any no$zoomer shit, I got past the save screen!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 11, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Let's search chinese forum for patch lol



chinese don't make patch they are just being effective on sourcing things
yet they still need to rely on someone to crack the protection before they can release any patch
most of the time or i should say 99% of the J games' protection are provided from the japanese site


----------



## Ikzai (Sep 11, 2009)

ah well. It'll be out soonish. Was just happy to see it had leaked. :3


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 11, 2009)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> YAHOO.
> 
> I fucking KNEW it, I just KNEW it, Pokemons get leaked 3 days before release, this HAS to too!
> 
> ...



Basically what I'm doing, Sleep, school, work, then by that time, there will hopefully be a patch and I can start my weekend fresh with a new game.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 11, 2009)

opius said:
			
		

> Nah, there's no stutter. Gave that a goood close look, animation frames are looped solid.
> 
> Same problem on save lockout with M3i Zero with newest firmware (+ newest DSi firmware).
> 
> Curious, though. The original jap game was unlocked using an AR code? I suppose AR codes would be massive trial and error, until someone sits down and takes the rom apart... D:



AR code? YES but you need someone to MAKE that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



from what i was told, it contains a new piracy protection hence the old method won't work !
it requires someone really start this all over again

my question is WHO WOULD MAKE IT ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

CloudSE said:
			
		

> stupid how mario jumped onboard with all this piracy lock shit (if mario was a real person)



Now that piracy has become so mainstream, easy and acceptable on the DS you'll be seeing alot more protection in the major releases.


----------



## opius (Sep 11, 2009)

Actually, now  I'm wondering. I've got no experience with the PC ds emulator (n0ca$h), but I'm a little experienced with other forms. Most if not all emulators support Save State features. i know for a fact that some cards, like the M3i, support save state features also.

Wondering if there's no way to bypass the very beginning with an emulator, snag a save, and then convert the savestate file..

A little convoluted, though. Probably better to wait.


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking forward to playing this, hopefully, soon! It's as if Ninty knows it'll be cracked, and they just do it to screw with us anyways.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 11, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> CloudSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agree!
when all the new J games being localized we will see lots of U/E release game will come with anti piracy protection~!
it would be even trickier that if they change the protection!!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 11, 2009)

Why are you guys hanging around here when Scribblenauts is out?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 11, 2009)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Why are you guys hanging around here when Scribblenauts is out?



hahahaha!! it is because i am waiting for another game which is coming out next week


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> opius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 11, 2009)

GreenBanana,
muahahahahha!! !! !!  long time no see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you still didn't lose your humour !


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!  They'll just keep refining the protection until it becomes successful enough where AR codes/generic bypass routines won't be good enough and actual cracks will be needed like the old days of the Amiga/ST.  It'll never be as advanced as PC protection obviously, but they just basically want to stop all the casual "easy as drag and drop" piracy.


----------



## Cresh07 (Sep 11, 2009)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Why are you guys hanging around here when Scribblenauts is out?



I knew it was a lie, but i still had to go to the front page to find out for sure... Curse you Cruddy


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

>_>, you just shattered my world of tranquility ^^^^^


----------



## lollercoil (Sep 11, 2009)

Cresh07 said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is out on -snip-.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 11, 2009)

but he never came


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just got this game today 9-11-09 at 105 am...friggin thing has a lock on the very first screen and the game selection menu...Thanx alot nintendo you back stabers!!! anyway some1 feel free to notify me of the fix and tell me where to find it...im having M&L RPG widthdraws BADLY!!!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 11, 2009)

Look in the sky! Its the Narin Signal!


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

I blame global warming


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

Cresh07 said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'VE GOT IT!  When Scribblenauts comes out, we just tell it "ANTI-ANTI-PIRACY FIX PLEASE PLEASE" and then we win!  Hoorayyyyy!  ;-;  Please?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

mlwy45 said:
			
		

> I just got this game today 9-11-09 at 105 am...friggin thing has a lock on the very first screen and the game selection menu...Thanx alot nintendo you back stabers!!! anyway some1 feel free to notify me of the fix and tell me where to find it...im having M&L RPG widthdraws BADLY!!!



How is Nintendo stabbing you in the back by including copy protection?  Aren't you stabbing Nintendo in the back by pirating the game instead of buying it?  If your withdrawal symptoms are that bad then go out and buy the damn thing.


----------



## AdamTheZombie (Sep 11, 2009)

lollercoil said:
			
		

> Cresh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any authenticity to this statement?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 11, 2009)

But he cant buy it yet lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 11, 2009)

AdamTheZombie,
it should be FAKE


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Ericthegreat said:
			
		

> But he cant but it yet lol.



This has come from a retail cart no?  Someone has pre-ordered and had their copy delivered early, he might've had the same luck.


----------



## Opium (Sep 11, 2009)

mlwy45 said:
			
		

> I just got this game today 9-11-09 at 105 am...friggin thing has a lock on the very first screen and the game selection menu...Thanx alot nintendo you back stabers!!! anyway some1 feel free to notify me of the fix and tell me where to find it...im having M&L RPG widthdraws BADLY!!!



I find the sense of entitlement in your post disturbing.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> mlwy45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find your taking it personally misguided.


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

okay let me rephrase the back stabbing a bit...they just tick me off now that they now do the anti-piracy thing...I HATE ANTI-PIRACY LOCKS!!! anyway I cant buy the game cuz 1. it aint out yet. 2. why buy what you can get for free. 3. good luck finding a job around here. plus i'm not paying 50 bucks a pop for games, thats what my r4 is for


----------



## MagusDraco (Sep 11, 2009)

You know.  I hope that whatever anti-piracy patch/fix/whatever that comes out works with my ancient M3 Lite.


----------



## Shinobi_3 (Sep 11, 2009)

on my dsxtreme LOL it freezes when i punch mic test or start game then punch a file, goddamnit!  i wanna fuckin find out whats inside bowsers story!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 11, 2009)

mlwy45 said:
			
		

> I just got this game today 9-11-09 at 105 am...friggin thing has a lock on the very first screen and the game selection menu...Thanx alot nintendo you back stabers!!! anyway some1 feel free to notify me of the fix and tell me where to find it...im having M&L RPG widthdraws BADLY!!!



um you're having withdrawals from a game that wasn't even supposed to be released til next week?I'm sure you can manage to wait til tomorrow when they create the fix.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

MagusDraco said:
			
		

> You know.  I hope that whatever anti-piracy patch/fix/whatever that comes out works with my ancient M3 Lite.
> I miss my M3 Simply.  It was so...simple.  And it downgraded into the iTouch firmware, or whatever they're calling it now.  Still, the Simply card takes about seventy-three tries for the DS to realize it's inserted anymore.
> QUOTE(Shinobi_3 @ Sep 11 2009, 12:30 AM) on my dsxtreme LOL it freezes when i punch mic test or start game then punch a file, goddamnit!  i wanna fuckin find out whats inside bowsers story!


Jello pudding pop.  :I


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

oh i didnt get the rom to work under no$gba eather....sux really... i was going to see if i cant import a save.


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

ah well i wait for fix i guess...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

mlwy45 said:
			
		

> okay let me rephrase the back stabbing a bit...they just tick me off now that they now do the anti-piracy thing...I HATE ANTI-PIRACY LOCKS!!! anyway I cant buy the game cuz 1. it aint out yet. 2. why buy what you can get for free. 3. good luck finding a job around here. plus i'm not paying 50 bucks a pop for games, thats what my r4 is for



And why shouldn't they put anti-piracy stuff in their software?  Of course you hate anti-piracy locks, it stops you from being able to rip the game off.  Piracy isn't a right, it's a privilege.  That's what really annoys me with the scene these days.  It's become so casual and easy that people think that they're entitled to do it, you're not entitled to rip off Nintendo in the same way you're not entitled to just walk in and take a telly off a shelf.  I haven't got a job at the mo, I still buy the games I really enjoy/want.  Show support for the games you like or chances are you won't see more of them.


----------



## pitoui (Sep 11, 2009)

This is great. Mario and Luigi and Scriblenaughts on the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: By the looks of it Scriblenaughts has no protection, works great on my AK2i with AKAIO.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

mlwy45 said:
			
		

> oh i didnt get the rom to work under no$gba eather....sux really... i was going to see if i cant import a save.


There is a method but you need bios.  Have Rydia cast them at the monsters.

As for piracy, if we were going to have a truly effective legal system then they should legalize euthanasia.  That and it's already been mentioned that Nintendo ought to hand out jobs if they want to encourage people to spend money on their games.  Otherwise, prole uprisings up the wazoo.


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

I've bought plenty of thier games over the years, i'm not going to spend anymore money.

*Posts merged*

hmm...chat by forums...is there a CHAT function to this site?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

mlwy45 said:
			
		

> I've bought plenty of thier games over the years, i'm not going to spend anymore money.



If you refuse to buy any more games then don't bitch and whine about copy protection.  It's that attitude that makes the companies put it in the first place.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

CloudSE said:
			
		

> mlwy45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, this is a big joke for people who are high, apparently.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

Scribblenauts....is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Points to main page while a majestic opera plays in the background*
Any minute now.... *drools*


----------



## Cresh07 (Sep 11, 2009)

this didn't work as planned... i expected M&L to fill the void untill scribb came out... now scribb will be played untill M&L comes out... after that they will have to share DS time


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Scribblenauts....is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBATemp doesn't host roms.  I can speak from years of experience that just because a thread appears on GBATemp is NO reason to believe the game is released or will be anytime soon, unfortunately.  It's nice to dream, though, and I can't wait for Scribbies meself.

Until then we can poke at this game's nazi protection scheme with a stick until we get to play Bowser's Big Endosomatophilia Adventure!


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

Uh oh....it got removed from the front page...... *majestic opera turns into Polka music*


----------



## geminisama (Sep 11, 2009)

AdamTheZombie said:
			
		

> lollercoil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see it, so this is one of the greatest days in NDS history.
Pogeymanz, Mario and Luigi 3, and Scribblenauts; all leaked on the SAME DAY.


----------



## howyeman (Sep 11, 2009)

HEY YO!! Pirates!
Get to work!! 
Tomorrow I'll go on a 5 hours trip and this game will be my salvation from my boring aunt and uncle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously now, I realy hope someone fix this Rom tonight!


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

Now....i can only hope for Bleach DS 3rd Phantom


----------



## Garro (Sep 11, 2009)

Ermm... No one tried saving in the JAP rom, then load it on the USA rom? I'm too lazy to try. Its like 2:12am here o_o Maybe try tomorrow (still i doubt it fix the save thing.)


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

..uh you do relise i ment like a chat site for this or chat room...anyway...


----------



## Exbaddude (Sep 11, 2009)

Noo! D: Piracy.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll just play the games i have for now untill the fix presents itself by one of the many hackers, code crackers and other types of file minpulators of sorts....well its back to MAFIA for xbox for me right now

*Posts merged*

oh okay. nvm last comment then.


----------



## danweb (Sep 11, 2009)

and nintendo now have an anti piracy campain at:

http://ap.nintendo.com/


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 11, 2009)

danweb said:
			
		

> and nintendo now have an anti piracy campain at:
> 
> http://ap.nintendo.com/


old news is old

anyway will wait for fix


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, and while we wait for a fix, ill be surfing the net trying to find Scribblenauts >_> AND hoping Bleach 3 gets leaked tonight.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

danweb said:
			
		

> and nintendo now have an anti piracy campain at:
> http://ap.nintendo.com/


Good, tell them someone's been pirating Nintendo consoles in Japan on www.nintendo.com with the text:  "No but yeah but no because what happened was was do you know the redmond sisters well they found a veruca stuck in the girl's box in carrie's bag and she completely had an eppy and turned up at shamone's place with a compass and stabbed her camou charmer but anyway shelly bently gave kenny karma a blow in the shallow end for a bite of his fanny foot no because i couldn't have done because i was with macailah the whole time because she was crying because you know dominic malone well he was supposed to be waitin for her down by the swings to go to third base but anyway he and pat who i got off with once as a JOKE nicked a whole bottle of dumany off stacy matley's mom and hid it in the woods then he couldn't find it but then he did find it but then he didn't like it so he threw it at a family of proles.  No, because I would never do that!  Because once I heard this thing right that once a man pushed a man and the man died and it's true and if you don't believe me you can ask him yourself and then one time this man found a chocolate rat in the candy at ames and he didn't know it was a rat and he bit it and the next week he came back and was like do you have any more chocolate rats"

Tell them people have been selling counterfeit funny gag fetuses.

Dude don't give me EVILS!


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

Way to expose the others' glaring incompetencies.  And no goddamn (XENOMORPHIC) jibbajabba or "LOLZPLZRATEME.HTML" spam.

LAWL JOEK IT WAS a harmless text file saying "JOEK IS ON U"


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah.....i like having my Flash Cart unbricked >_>, enjoy being banned


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

okat i have to ask...wats scribblenauts


----------



## Gagarin (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh MG, He did it......
Confirmed - real thing. You rock!


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

Lawl, knew it was a fake


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah.....i like having my Flash Cart unbricked >_>, enjoy being banned


Isn't the point of bricking that it CAN'T be "un"bricked?


----------



## Icey (Sep 11, 2009)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Lawl, knew it was a fake




Eh I just tested it.
Mediafire one isn't fake atleast.
But roms are bad and this isn't the place to be posting them.


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Sep 11, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I just tested with no$... not a fake.  But posting that here was... a bad move.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

QuantumFluxx said:
			
		

> Icey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN FEEL A CHILL RUN DOWN MY VAGINA


----------



## cornaljoe (Sep 11, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 on it works in No$gba


----------



## Icey (Sep 11, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> QuantumFluxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahha. you're fucked up man.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG MEDIA FIRE ONE IS REAL

Kidding, I didn't download either do to my paranoia of loading a bricking rom onto my CycloDS.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> Oh MG, He did it......
> Confirmed - real thing. You rock!


But it has save error.  Now we can get started on fixing that, though!  Samaritanism.


----------



## Manton (Sep 11, 2009)

Took a shot in the dark and tried it. Playing it on my DSTT right now. It's real. No save error.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

Manton said:
			
		

> Took a shot in the dark and tried it. Playing it on my DSTT right now. It's real. No save error.


I got one.  :\  What the hell's a DSTT?  Rhetorical question.


----------



## Manton (Sep 11, 2009)

What? Top Toy DS, flashcart.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

Manton said:
			
		

> What? Top Toy DS, flashcart.


Is that like an M3 or is it like the Max Media Dock instead?
Also it crashes in no$.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

Its a brand of Flash Carts O_O, like the....10+ other brands O_O. You must be new around here >_>


----------



## Manton (Sep 11, 2009)

Not really sure what you're asking. Point is, I'm playing it on my actual DS. It's safe, won't brick you.

-Yep, what dgwillia said.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 11, 2009)

A Mario thread became a Scribblenaut thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL
this is really interesting


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Its a brand of Flash Carts O_O, like the....10+ other brands O_O. You must be new around here >_>


No, I just went with M3 from the start.

It works now.  Yee.  This game must've been in development a long time, I thought the WB was the CW now.
This game is confusing.  I wrote in a cute devil but it's being mean and pushing me around.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This game is so racist against devils!

You can write in "sword" and "fetus"!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now it's Earthbound all over again!


----------



## Mr.Mister (Sep 11, 2009)

My source is awesome... very fast.

BEST RELEASE WEEK IN A LONG TIME


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, i went with M3 from the start too, but i reseached all the other cards too.
EDIT: M3 ftw, though im still planning to buy an Acekard soon


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 11, 2009)

danweb said:
			
		

> and nintendo now have an anti piracy campain at:
> 
> http://ap.nintendo.com/


That site needs to get hacked. Make it redirect to rom sites!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> My source is awesome... very fast.
> 
> BEST RELEASE WEEK IN A LONG TIME



It seems we use the same source : O You have the same name there too : O

And i don't suppose this game (Bowser's Inside Story) works on R4 either? even with YSMenu?


----------



## cornaljoe (Sep 11, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Gagarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Savetype is 64k


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

hmm,so is scribbleanut such a small size?


----------



## Exbaddude (Sep 11, 2009)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Mr.Mister said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the same source too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I see Mr.Mister. 

Off Topic!


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 11, 2009)

131MB for this game O.O


----------



## Icey (Sep 11, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> hmm,so is scribbleanut such a small size?



27mb trimmed. 

And I C U Mr.Mister


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmm, scribblenauts is out on my source, but not at GBAtemp. Is it not the official release? It IS awfully small, 9.7 MB.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 11, 2009)

Actually 32 MB or 27 MB trimmed as icey said. NOW, to write my dirt 2 and bigs 2 review.


----------



## geminisama (Sep 11, 2009)

Seems complete to me.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 11, 2009)

SCRIBBLENAUTS. OMFG.

But im still waiting for a patch for this


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> SCRIBBLENAUTS. OMFG.
> BUNNIES.  EVERYWHERE.
> QUOTE(miketh2005 @ Sep 11 2009, 02:28 AM) Hmm, scribblenauts is out on my source, but not at GBAtemp. Is it not the official release? It IS awfully small, 9.7 MB.


Funny how it JUST showed up, AMIRITE?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh my god, this is worse than I thought it would be.
You'd have to be screwed up in the head to enjoy this...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

enjoy what? Antoligy?

well, back to topic: i see mario still enjoy bouncing on browser head non-stop eh?


----------



## etraininnj (Sep 11, 2009)

Now if anyone wants to share their source with a poor beggar via email or pm, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 11, 2009)

Back to M&L3, I have a DSTT.....I loads just fine but I cannot select a slot to start a new game in. Is this the copy protection or am I being dumb. (PS Scribblenauts seems just fine on the DSTT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 11, 2009)

Strange how the (J) release didn't have these problems.  Suppose it would be over simplistic to hope we could just do a bit of a reverse undub and move the English text files over to the Japanese release.  The fact there's an unprotected release at least gives us the option of comparing the two roms for hints as to the location of what needs fixing,


----------



## Mr.Mister (Sep 11, 2009)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The internet is my home, I'm all over the place what can I say?*


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

etraininnj said:
			
		

> Now if anyone wants to share their source with a poor beggar via email or pm, I would be eternally grateful.


I wish I could, but Adolf Hitler might get diaper rash.


----------



## michaeru (Sep 11, 2009)

Scribblenauts is out, dumped by IND, said to be working still. Hope to have an anti-anti-piracy for this soon.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 11, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Strange how the (J) release didn't have these problems.  Suppose it would be over simplistic to hope we could just do a bit of a reverse undub and move the English text files over to the Japanese release.  The fact there's an unprotected release at least gives us the option of comparing the two roms for hints as to the location of what needs fixing,



the (J) release needed a piracy protection bypass they used an AR code to fix it.This was before flash carts updated their firmwares to pass the protection.There will be a fix later on today for this version its just about having some patience the game is already out 5 days early as it is.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 11, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I remember the (J) release's problems were with saving, not starting the game, weren't they?  Could be wrong, I didn't really have muhc interest in playing it in Japanese.  Any road, you're right that there'll be AR codes to fix it which will then be incorporated into new firmwares.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, why don't you guys get back to discussing *M&L: Bowser's Inside Story*?

Why?  Oh, I don't know, maybe because the title of this thread is...*DS #4162: Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story (USA)*


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

michaeru said:
			
		

> Scribblenauts is out, dumped by IND, said to be working still. Hope to have an anti-anti-piracy for this soon.



works fine in emu and wrong thread guys, but on 2nd thought, carry on,least noobs start spammin where is mai ap for ml3 :|


----------



## Exbaddude (Sep 11, 2009)

It freezes for YSMenu Too. Is it maybe a Arm7.Bin Problem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope the patch comes out tomorrow!


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

Still dont know wat scribblenauts is but okay. anyway still waiting for the fix for m&l


----------



## megawalk (Sep 11, 2009)

is there already a piracy fix or not ?
because i do want to play  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



else i'll have to wait for european version and buy it


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 11, 2009)

I think the european version would have that as well. the protection i mean


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 11, 2009)

Scribblenauts vs bowser's inside story


----------



## HBK (Sep 11, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> Scribblenauts vs bowser's inside story



vs. Pokemon HGSS

Winner: you decide. Pokemon hands down since Scribblenauts is overrated and Bowser IS isn't playable.


----------



## soulfire (Sep 11, 2009)

damn i can't wait for the patch


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 11, 2009)

Which file after unpacking would be the dialogues?


----------



## OmerMe (Sep 11, 2009)

HBK said:
			
		

> edge199715 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to play M&L3 the most, I love that game and I don't like RPGs.
Scribblenauts is awesome, too.
And Pokemon..God I'm tired of that franchise. Not saying that it's bad or something, just not fun for me anymore. Maybe I'll give HGSS a try since I never played GSC.

Anyway, can't wait for a fix!


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 11, 2009)

mlwy45 said:
			
		

> I think the european version would have that as well. the protection i mean



Well yes, but if he buys it I presume that won't be a problem for him.


----------



## Defiance (Sep 11, 2009)

I really loved the first Mario and Luigi game for GBA.  I thought the second one was alright, but rather disappointing.  Hopefully this one is like the first.  I'll make sure to try this game out on my flashcard once there's an anti-piracy solution.  In the meantime...  Scribblenauts!


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 11, 2009)

trust me , i played a bit half of the Jap release and it was as awesome as the first game . IMO


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 11, 2009)

Happy this has Anti-Piracy if only to annoy some of the cretins (only a few) on this thread.  I'll wait for the release so I can play it.  Loved all the games in this RPG 'franchise' thus far.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Sep 11, 2009)

better waiting, so can play without problems.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 11, 2009)

Mario_and_Luigi_Bowsers_Inside_Story_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA: http://www.sendspace.com/file/hhln9a


----------



## impydave (Sep 11, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Mario_and_Luigi_Bowsers_Inside_Story_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA: http://www.sendspace.com/file/hhln9a



Not working on CycloDS


----------



## Clookster (Sep 11, 2009)

impydave said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not working on M3 Real / Zero either.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

WORKING ON ACEKARD 2i!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (at least the file selection part)


----------



## xbones090 (Sep 11, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Mario_and_Luigi_Bowsers_Inside_Story_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA: http://www.sendspace.com/file/hhln9a



not working for r4ds


----------



## kazzar (Sep 11, 2009)

that patch doesn't work on the r4 either


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 52064138 E1A00005
> 5206413C E28DDE22
> 02064138 E3A00001
> D0000000 00000000
> ...



From another reputable site - not tested it myself yet


----------



## Zeldark (Sep 11, 2009)

Works on DS Linker!


----------



## kazzar (Sep 11, 2009)

Fission said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it does not work on my r4


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 11, 2009)

I confirm that that code will get you past the piracy block.. By piracy block I gather everyone gets stuck at the new file screen...

Well, it gets past that on my cyclo...


----------



## Trauron (Sep 11, 2009)

Need a Game ID in order to use the code.


----------



## kazzar (Sep 11, 2009)

i know the game ID its just the code does not work


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

edited  - there seems to be no more piracy checks...


the crack patch worked on acekard2i...

any others?....or is it just me that has it working w/o a AR code


----------



## zif (Sep 11, 2009)

Fission said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoilers: that code comes from the nfo included with the xpa patch linked above

tee hee


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 11, 2009)

*Guys I've uploaded the official Patch by Xenophobia*

RapidShare: http://ilix.in/0e29f
Megaupload: http://ilix.in/04864

Heres a crack for yesterdays release of this game. Simply put your rom with its original *filename (xpa-mal3.nds)* into the dir with our patch and run xpa-ml3.bat to produce a new cracked file.

Report and enjoy


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 11, 2009)

Working on Acekard 2i!

A WINNER IS YOU!


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 11, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Mario_and_Luigi_Bowsers_Inside_Story_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA: http://www.sendspace.com/file/hhln9a


Works on Ak2i. Thanks


----------



## m_babble (Sep 11, 2009)

Am I going to be able to play this?
I'm still using the old school M3 Perfect (CF version).


----------



## demitrius (Sep 11, 2009)

Code works, but game crashes immediately after on M3 Real latest firmware.


----------



## m_babble (Sep 11, 2009)

Am I going to be able to play this?
I'm still using the old school M3 Perfect (CF version).


----------



## yatesl (Sep 11, 2009)

On my Acekard2i, I just get a white screen when I start the game.  I have the latest firmware (Version 4.18).  Do you know what's wrong, and how I can fix it?


----------



## Taijo (Sep 11, 2009)

The patch isnt working for me on acekard2i, but there are so many of you saying it does Oo

Is there anything im missing? I'm running the latest firmware too.

EDIT: I'm having the exact same problem as yatesl above me!


----------



## pieman202 (Sep 11, 2009)

um, i used the patch on the game but it still won't work on my R4 x3, instead of it freezing i now get a black screen after choosing a save file. 
just a question but do your guys mic test work now after the patch?


----------



## Dragoon709 (Sep 11, 2009)

Patch not working on my m3 real with latest sakura firmware......


----------



## Taijo (Sep 11, 2009)

White boot screen in acekard2i fixed! I replaced the firmware I got from the official site with AKAIO 1.4.1 from gbatemp: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=5802


----------



## pieman202 (Sep 11, 2009)

um, i used the patch on the game but it still won't work on my R4 x3, instead of it freezing i now get a black screen after choosing a save file. 
just a question but do your guys mic test work now after the patch?


----------



## pieman202 (Sep 11, 2009)

um, i used the patch on the game but it still won't work on my R4 x3, instead of it freezing i now get a black screen after choosing a save file. 
just a question but do your guys mic test work now after the patch?
EDIT: crap sorry for all those posts, i just refreshed the page coz it was loading a bit slow =[ 
can i merge it or delete the extras or something?


----------



## Skyzoboy (Sep 11, 2009)

No problem with CycloDS :

1. Using cheat editor to add game (take the unpatched) + cheat code (from Xenophobia)
2. Activating cheat code when launching game
3. Enjoy !

No more white screen, "untouchable" screen or fail after taking the wanted save ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Note : firmware v1.55


----------



## Taijo (Sep 11, 2009)

pieman202 said:
			
		

> um, i used the patch on the game but it still won't work on my R4 x3, instead of it freezing i now get a black screen after choosing a save file.
> just a question but do your guys mic test work now after the patch?



Not sure if it will help since im using acekard2i, but yeah.


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 11, 2009)

When I patch the rom the resulting file size is
89.2 MB (93,614,080 bytes)

wtf?


----------



## Blizzzilla (Sep 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Jetlion (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Patched game doesn't work on Super Card SD One.
(the game won't go further than the very first 'please wait' message displayed on a black screen)


----------



## HaXXeR (Sep 11, 2009)

Neither works on YSMenu (R4DS).

Patched - white screen at startup.
Code - does not do anything.

The official 1.18 firmware works on both but hangs after picking a file.


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 11, 2009)

Patched rom doesn't work on cyclods either - white screen - nevermind


----------



## rant (Sep 11, 2009)

Jetlion said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Patched game doesn't work on Super Card SD One.
> (the game won't go further than the very first 'please wait' message displayed on a black screen)



I can confirm this. Exactly same behaviour on my SC DS one and XPA patched rom.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

im on the newest version of AKAIO 1.4.1


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 11, 2009)

Works perfectly on AK2.1 with AKAIO1.4

Also works with No$Zoomer.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 11, 2009)

HaXXeR said:
			
		

> Neither works on YSMenu (R4DS).
> 
> Patched - white screen at startup.
> Code - does not do anything.


Damn. 

I'll just have to wait for a better fix.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 11, 2009)

I got the patch to work, provided that I didn't use an already trimmed rom.
Works fine on my Acekard 2i, but I do notice some graphical glitches on the top screen. They don't interfere at all but it makes me worry somethings gonna explode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else notice similar on their AK2i?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2009)

Great to see it released already, too bad GBAtemp lags as hell now.
Downloading it now, hopefully the Cyclo team releases a new firmware soon.


----------



## kodoku (Sep 11, 2009)

Skyzoboy said:
			
		

> No problem with CycloDS :
> 
> 1. Using cheat editor to add game (take the unpatched) + cheat code (from Xenophobia)
> 2. Activating cheat code when launching game
> ...


That's weird... I saw someone else also say it works on Cyclo 1.55, but neither the AR code+clean ROM nor the patched ROM work for me on Cyclo 1.55 on a regular DS.


----------



## pitman (Sep 11, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> HaXXeR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting the same white screens.
If I waited until now I can wait a couple of more days and got plenty of other games to play.


----------



## unliwiited (Sep 11, 2009)

nothing works on my DSTTi


----------



## TyrianCubed (Sep 11, 2009)

tried the patch, the game lets me choose the save file but then the screens remain black and it doesn't go any further.


----------



## Taijo (Sep 11, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I got the patch to work, provided that I didn't use an already trimmed rom.
> Works fine on my Acekard 2i, but I do notice some graphical glitches on the top screen. They don't interfere at all but it makes me worry somethings gonna explode.
> 
> 
> ...



I've been playing for a while on mine and no such glitches so far.


----------



## melkia (Sep 11, 2009)

black screen after booting up save on r4, patch does not work for me.


----------



## NoSoulX (Sep 11, 2009)

Works on M3 CF till you have to select the save file in New Game. 
Patch only makes black screen + same with AR 
Used Safe Mode+Force R/W


----------



## scopelenz (Sep 11, 2009)

White screen on DSTT with patch ):


----------



## yatesl (Sep 11, 2009)

Taijo said:
			
		

> White boot screen in acekard2i fixed! I replaced the firmware I got from the official site with AKAIO 1.4.1 from gbatemp: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=5802


Bit belated here (due to GBATemp giving me time out errors every 30 seconds), but thanks so much for this.  Normally, I'm a bit cautious of using 'unofficial' firmware, as I like my flashcarts to have the functionality they came with - I used the original R4 firmware until the end, even though it wasn't updated.

However, this AKAIO firmware has pretty much the same interface, but with so many more options - Especially the nice "Internal name" feature, where it has the Japanese names in Japanese, with the publisher at the bottom, like actual games!   And it works, great.


----------



## disconnected (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone got luck with supercard ??


----------



## Billabong1987 (Sep 11, 2009)

tried patch with M3 lite with a few settings, got as far as the new game select screen, but then all you get is two black screens.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 11, 2009)

Hopefully a working patch can be embedded with the game soon so that it will work on AceKard. I don't know how to patch a game so I am gonna wait for another version of this game to be released


----------



## tangerineftw (Sep 11, 2009)

Works perfectly for me running Akaio 1.4.1 on acekard 2i.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks to be working on EDGE firmware 1.5 using the AR crack code.






!!!


----------



## nIxx (Sep 11, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Hopefully a working patch can be embedded with the game soon so that it will work on AceKard. I don't know how to patch a game so I am gonna wait for another version of this game to be released



Well you just need to start a batch file that´s all


----------



## teddystacker (Sep 11, 2009)

Could anyone please explain how to add the AR codes to the Edge card , so I can try this..

Thanks in advance000


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 11, 2009)

kodoku said:
			
		

> Skyzoboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i using CycloDS FW 1.55
with the CODE, the patch gave  2 white screens
it work for the most part but i did have it crash after saving with black screen a few times, it saved but had to power off and reload


----------



## opius (Sep 11, 2009)

Tested on original DS model. Same problems.

This could be flashcart specific. I don't have a DS lite to test it on. :c


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks to be working on EDGE firmware 1.5 using the AR crack code.






!!!

*Posts merged*

And also, anyone that's going to try the patched rom, instead of the AR code fix, on their EDGE latest firmware...don't bother. You get white screens at boot up. Just stick with the cheat code. It works 100%.


----------



## kodoku (Sep 11, 2009)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> kodoku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even get that far with the code.  I get to the file select screen and can't move the cursor, just as if I weren't using the code at all.


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 11, 2009)

i'm at work fro another 6 hours...hopefully they get it working on the m3 real or m3 lite than i can play it tonight before bed =6) good luck to those working on it...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 11, 2009)

I tried using code AND the XPA patch.
I just get a black screen after choosing a save file...


----------



## Adr990 (Sep 11, 2009)

Cyclo DS Evolution - FW: 1.55.

The game works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just had to add, and active this cheat. and it works flawless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Save slot two works too, but after saving on that game slot it will freeze on black screen.

But important is at least one game slot works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yes, with saving and everything.)


----------



## teddystacker (Sep 11, 2009)

@Ard990

Please could you explain how to add and activate the codes for the Cyclo

Thanks in advance..


----------



## granville (Sep 11, 2009)

Either patched or with a cheat, the game doesn't work in either the Supercard DS-One firmware or the DSTT firmware.

When I use the cheat, it's completely ineffective. Game Boots fine, then you can't move at the save selection. Just as if the cheat did nothing.

When I patch, it gives a white screen on boot on DSTT. And in Supercard firmware, it hangs forever at the "creating save file" box before even the developer logos pop up.


----------



## cmdixon (Sep 11, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Either patched or with a cheat, the game doesn't work in either the Supercard DS-One firmware or the DSTT firmware.
> 
> When I use the cheat, it's completely ineffective. Game Boots fine, then you can't move at the save selection. Just as if the cheat did nothing.
> 
> When I patch, it gives a white screen on boot on DSTT. And in Supercard firmware, it hangs forever at the "creating save file" box before even the developer logos pop up.




Same results for me with the DSTTi. Acekard 2i works great though.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 11, 2009)

nvm


----------



## Social0 (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you for the patch. It works very nice on my g6 real flashcart.


----------



## AitchDeeTee (Sep 11, 2009)

The patched version doesn't work on my CycloDS running firmware 1.55.


How can I get the actual cheat code in my game so I can just use that instead of this patch?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2009)

works in no$ until you get to the 1st battle with bowser than it never goes past that you just keep jumping on him he never fights back or dies.


----------



## OmerMe (Sep 11, 2009)

Doesn't work on EZ Flash V too, unpatched and patched.
I don't know how to use the cheat code ( I do, but I don't know where to find the game code and the ID)
I hope for a working fix soon, can't wait to play this. ;-;


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 11, 2009)

so for those that have it working while we others await a working patch for m3 real and m3 lite....how is the game? im curious if its as fun as im hoping its going to be =^D

*Posts merged*

so for those that have it working while we others await a working patch for m3 real and m3 lite....how is the game? im curious if its as fun as im hoping its going to be =^D


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2009)

unplayable in desemu 0.9.4 max fps is 13-14 FUCK THIS after months and months of shovelware finally a decent game and can't play it!!


----------



## kodoku (Sep 11, 2009)

I've tried everything I can think of to get it working on my Cyclo/1.55/fat DS, from reflashing firmware to formatting my memory card, to finding a new version of the ROM... no matter what I do with the code off or on, I can't move the cursor on the save screen.  I guess the people who managed to get it working have magic devices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Either that, or it only works on DS Lites or something.

In a fit of curiosity, I did dig out my old M3 miniSD and gave it a shot, and I can actually move the cursor on the save screen with that, but it gives a black screen after choosing a slot.  Oh well.


----------



## ihiphopanonymous (Sep 11, 2009)

got it to work on Supercard DS ONE

Patch using DSATM

How to:
DS Game: browse and click the rom
Cheat.txt: Open up note pad and enter the following code 

52064138 E1A00005
5206413C E28DDE22
02064138 E3A00001
D0000000 00000000
D0000000 00000000

(not sure if it's necessary to name it cheat.txt but do so anyway)

Save As: Rename the rom and save it to a desired location

Supercard DS One settings:
Disable Patch (Enabling it will give two white screens) 

Hope this helps! I would've posted earlier but gbatemp's been extremely slowwwww


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 11, 2009)

can somebody give the right xxxx.dat, I cannot get it to work with my acekard i ...

thanks


----------



## Manton (Sep 11, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Either patched or with a cheat, the game doesn't work in either the Supercard DS-One firmware or the DSTT firmware.
> 
> When I use the cheat, it's completely ineffective. Game Boots fine, then you can't move at the save selection. Just as if the cheat did nothing.
> 
> When I patch, it gives a white screen on boot on DSTT. And in Supercard firmware, it hangs forever at the "creating save file" box before even the developer logos pop up.



Having the same issues here on my DSTT.


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 11, 2009)

so for those that have it working while we others await a working patch for m3 real and m3 lite....how is the game? im curious if its as fun as im hoping its going to be =^D


----------



## ihiphopanonymous (Sep 11, 2009)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 11, 2009)

so for those that have it working while we others await a working patch for m3 real and m3 lite....how is the game? im curious if its as fun as im hoping its going to be =^D


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 11, 2009)

so for those that have it working while we others await a working patch for m3 real and m3 lite....how is the game? im curious if its as fun as im hoping its going to be =^D

*Posts merged*

so for those that have it working while we others await a working patch for m3 real and m3 lite....how is the game? im curious if its as fun as im hoping its going to be =^D


----------



## granville (Sep 11, 2009)

For those of you who CAN use the cheat file, i've compiled some cheat files with the latest official database + the Mario fix. Be noted- I JUST COPIED THE CHEAT EXACTLY AS IT WAS IN THE PATCH INFO. I DON'T TAKE RESPONSIBILITY IF IT DOESN'T WORK ON YOUR CARD YET. DON'T ASK ME WHY IT WON'T WORK.

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e93d2f1...e018c8114394287


----------



## Hypershad12 (Sep 11, 2009)

YESS!!! Finally!


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 11, 2009)

so for those that have it working while we others await a working patch for m3 real and m3 lite....how is the game? im curious if its as fun as im hoping its going to be =^D


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

I tried that DSATM thingy but it just kinda blacked out after leaving the Start New Game screen.  

On the other hand, I'm not convinced these are anti-Piracy measures.  I'm betting that Nintendo just sucks as a developer at not making games bug-free.


----------



## Zurren (Sep 11, 2009)

Uh, let me guess: the fact that the battle with Bowser never seems to end (even though on an emulator, you can get past the save screen) is also an anti-piracy measure, right?


----------



## Zurren (Sep 11, 2009)

Hell yeah lagging servers. I hope GBAtemp survives this...


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 11, 2009)

so for those that have it working while we others await a working patch for m3 real and m3 lite....how is the game? im curious if its as fun as im hoping its going to be =^D


----------



## Adr990 (Sep 11, 2009)

teddystacker said:
			
		

> @Ard990
> 
> Please could you explain how to add and activate the codes for the Cyclo
> 
> Thanks in advance..


I used R4cc to edit my cyclo DS evo cheat file.

I'll just upload it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Latest GBAtemp cheat file mod (Just with the pirate check fix for this game.) (Cheat is called 'piracy fix' - 'piracy fixy' IDK why, I was just lazy xD but... it works! You won't notice anything of the name anyways..)
http://www.multiupload.com/ZVS2OXYZKQ


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 11, 2009)

I can confirm the AR code works for CycloDS 1.55 beta version 5 (can't be arssed to upgrade right now). I have made a user.evocheats for all who have *CycloDS'*. Download here:

http://rapidshare.com/files/278722720/user.evoCheats

Download that and place it in your CycloDS directory on your microSD card. Works for me on DS Lite. It has all the updated codes, too.


----------



## Social0 (Sep 11, 2009)

Elfeckin said:
			
		

> so for those that have it working while we others await a working patch for m3 real and m3 lite....how is the game? im curious if its as fun as im hoping its going to be =^D



So far it's really great. I love the updated graphics. Nice 3D models and very nice sound and gameplay. Fun!!!


----------



## granville (Sep 11, 2009)

The Supercard DS-One DSATM fix posted above does not work. And yes I disabled the patch and did it properly. It gives a white screen on bootup.


----------



## harima1585 (Sep 11, 2009)

is there any patch and cheat that work with r4ds ?


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 11, 2009)

any cheat.xml for acekard i users ?


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Sep 11, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> I tried that DSATM thingy but it just kinda blacked out after leaving the Start New Game screen.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not convinced these are anti-Piracy measures.  I'm betting that Nintendo just sucks as a developer at not making games bug-free.


It COULD be a bad dump, but the original release had similar game freezing anti-piracy measures.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 11, 2009)

I downloaded the cheat file someone provided but when I click cheats on my acekard it just freezes.


----------



## Xandecs (Sep 11, 2009)

Got it working at last on my CycloDS Evolution with the cheat..

Not working on:
Acekard 2i
iTouch2
M3i Zero
Supercard DSONEi


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 11, 2009)

I downloaded the cheat file someone provided but when I click cheats on my acekard it just freezes.

Nevermind, I just used the patch and it works fine. Awesome. Too bad I gotta go to work now :-(


----------



## tnaught10 (Sep 11, 2009)

any fix yet for the EZVi? or cheat patch or whatnot?

*Posts merged*

any fix yet for the EZVi? or cheat patch or whatnot?


----------



## mega ds (Sep 11, 2009)

help this game not work on my TTDSi & R4i ULTRA flash card


----------



## Barta (Sep 11, 2009)

ihiphopanonymous said:
			
		

> got it to work on Supercard DS ONE
> 
> Patch using DSATM
> 
> ...



Yes! Supercard One ruleZ!!

Just patch the rom and make sure to disable path in the options


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 11, 2009)

any luck on m3lite yet?


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 11, 2009)

I've got it working with the patch on a AK2i with AKAIO 1.4.1, but I'm getting a lot of flickering on the top screen, anyone else getting that?


----------



## PlutonPress (Sep 11, 2009)

The AR code works on the Edge...

Only for 2 saves time.

Save one time, black screen. Need to reset. Save a second time, black screen again. Reload and the code do nothing.


----------



## kodoku (Sep 11, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> I can confirm the AR code works for CycloDS 1.55 beta version 5 (can't be arssed to upgrade right now). I have made a user.evocheats for all who have *CycloDS'*. Download here:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/278722720/user.evoCheats
> 
> Download that and place it in your CycloDS directory on your microSD card. Works for me on DS Lite. It has all the updated codes, too.


I guess it must just be that this only works with the Cyclo on a DS Lite, then.  I tried both yours and the other guy's cheat files, and on a regular DS, I can't even move the cursor on the file select screen.  Crappy.


----------



## thepspgamer (Sep 11, 2009)

can i confirm than, that this is in fact, not working on the r4ds at the moment....sucks D:


----------



## dsrules (Sep 11, 2009)

the patch or AR code only works on certain flashcarts..if it doesn't work on yours, then wait for another crack or a firmware update


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 11, 2009)

the code work some what
save works with Bowser, just fine

but
Mario & Luigi can saves but  get 2 Black screens after the saves
and you have to power off and reload the game

CycloDS fw 1.55


----------



## MurdaRisk (Sep 12, 2009)

back up and running yeah! Now we need a patch for R4 M3 and CycloDS


----------



## topboy (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone gettting this working with g6lite?


----------



## granville (Sep 12, 2009)

The game will boot and play for a few minutes in Supercard DS One using this cheat I compiled from Normmatt's original bypass-

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zjujtrnizj3

But the game will freeze whenever you save (it saves fine, you just have to reset whenever you save and continue). It also freezes after the first Bowser battle. So the game is still unplayable on it.

Settings to get it to work partially if you want to try-

-Patch enabled
-Patch Speed enabled
-DMA enabled
-Save Patcher enabled
-Cheats enabled

With those you can get ingame at least and past the file selection. Modifying the save size doesn't seem to do much. And all of the options above need to be checked to get the game to work at all.


----------



## SunRisesInTheEas (Sep 12, 2009)

Nintendo VS Pirates 1:0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hopefully there will be a working R4 Patch soon...


----------



## Pylons (Sep 12, 2009)

Doesn't seem to work for me.
Running the latest version of the CycloDS Firmware, using the AR code. I just get a white screen.


----------



## Zurren (Sep 12, 2009)

Just something I've been thinking about: the game hasn't been officially released, right? So, after its release, would it be possible for another group to dump the ROM of this game (and possibly HGSS) and somehow have it work properly for eyepatched people? Quite unlikely, but...


----------



## outphase (Sep 12, 2009)

Zurren said:
			
		

> Just something I've been thinking about: the game hasn't been officially released, right? So, after its release, would it be possible for another group to dump the ROM of this game (and possibly HGSS) and somehow have it work properly for eyepatched people? Quite unlikely, but...


If this is a proper dump, then no. You'd still be looking for a patch/code that bypasses the checks.


----------



## granville (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a proper dump. The things that are stopping the game from working are anti piracy, not some weird glitch. They were purposefully put there.


----------



## ihiphopanonymous (Sep 12, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> The Supercard DS-One DSATM fix posted above does not work. And yes I disabled the patch and did it properly. It gives a white screen on bootup.



Which Supercard DS One do you have? I have the first model (the orange one...the first Slot-1 card that Supercard developed). I also remember applying some firmware upgrade a while ago...not sure what version or where I got it.

Edit: http://eng.supercard.sc/soft_scdsone.htm
it's the microfirmware 1.01 (2007.07.24)

I'm at the part where Bowser swallows you. I can confirm that it saves fine, plays flawlessly and haven't encountered any issues so far.

Again, for all the Supercard DS One users, I applied the code and disabled patch.


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, I've tried both, the code and the patch, and both patch &code at same time....Nintendo is getting good at this...but if i HAVE to i guess i'll buy the real game. Don't really want to cuz i'm so close to playing it but if i have to.....any1 got 40 bucks? lol


----------



## Mic_128 (Sep 12, 2009)

No luck getting anything to work with my R4 on my DS Phat, best I've got is that black screen after picking a save file. Good thing I've got scribblenauts, that'll keep me busy for a while.


----------



## amiauron (Sep 12, 2009)

well a lot of people are working on this so i know we'll have patches for the others soon


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 12, 2009)

So what is up with the flickery stuff on the top screen anyways? I've seen it in some games very rarely, but it just nailed me pretty hard when Bowser receives that "item" near the beginning. It was a bunch of red flickering lines that seemed to have actually played along to the music.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2009)

Zurren said:
			
		

> Uh, let me guess: the fact that the battle with Bowser never seems to end (even though on an emulator, you can get past the save screen) is also an anti-piracy measure, right?



yes it is there's also another 1 when you fight midbus the emu crashes. i've tried 3 emus to get this to run all have failed so i've given up on playing this ever.


----------



## pieman202 (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL that would've been the best piracy check ever... 
if it was hidden like you would neevr be able to get past the tutorial battle xD 
and people wouldn't realise for a while.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2009)

i realized after 1 min


----------



## CatScam (Sep 12, 2009)

I haven't plugged in my Supercard DS One for some time but wanted to have a look at this game & after playing for a bit, realized it's a bore & deleted it. Back to Scribblenauts.


----------



## granville (Sep 12, 2009)

pieman202 said:
			
		

> LOL that would've been the best piracy check ever...
> if it was hidden like you would neevr be able to get past the tutorial battle xD
> and people wouldn't realise for a while.


It was a check in the Japanese version back in March actually. And quickly fixed then. Apparently in no$, you can get past the battle by using the no$ zoomer tool. I have no idea where to get it though.


----------



## joedanger (Sep 12, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> The game will boot and play for a few minutes in Supercard DS One using this cheat I compiled from Normmatt's original bypass-
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zjujtrnizj3
> 
> ...


I have been doing experiments using the code on my Supercard DS One SDHC. I also did a .scc with the code and loaded the game using the same settings that you mention, and i got mixed results. I have 3 memory cards, 1 Adata 4gb Class 6 Micro SDHC, 1 Sandisk 8gb Class 6 Micro SDHC and 1 Kingston 2gb Micro SD. With the Adata 4gb one, it happened as you mention, it saves and i get a black screen after that, having to reset, then i get a black screen just after Bowser fight (tried around 8 times, changing settings a bit, going to Bowser without saving before, etc.). 
With the second one, the Sandisk 8gb, i managed to get past the Bowser fight (with a brand new savefile, didn't save before it), then saved at the next save point (a bit after all get absorbed by Bowser) and got the black screen after saving (again). I could continue from the save, but then i got a black screen after the next fight finished (killing the first goomba with Mario).
And finally with the Kingston one, i managed to get past Bowser fight (again with a brand new save and without saving before it), i skipped the next save and continued playing, killed many goombas and then saved in the next save point (the third one available), but this time i selected Save and Quit. It got me to the title screen (no black screen this time), but somehow it didn't apply the cheat (i wasn't able to select my file). I tried restarting 2 or 3 times, getting the same results (couldn't select my file, i checked that the cheat was actually active) and decided to give it up for some hours (i got a bit tired, lol).
So i don't know what to say, i kind of suspect that the problems might be related to the black screens after saving (considering something like, you can play using a brand new savefile and advance without black screens as long as you don't save, based on my results, since i skipped saving at the 1st then the 1st and 2nd saves on my 2nd and 3rd try and i could advance a bit more each time), but atm this would be only speculations, might try again with my first card with brand new saves to see if i get a different result. Or maybe it has something to do with the memory cards.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2009)

well i got the no$ zoom tool and it didn't help this time. no$ is also the ONLY emu it runs at a decent speed.


----------



## Fatbob123 (Sep 12, 2009)

can someone patch it for me becuse it want work when i do it says that mario and luigi bowser inside story cracked has 0 kb


----------



## pieman202 (Sep 12, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> pieman202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i see i never knew that


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry, havent been here for the last 10+ pages, so has anyone figured anything out that helps with this game and working on M3 Real/Itouch?


----------



## osofastferu (Sep 12, 2009)

just read all those pages,does anyone even have a supercard lite??


----------



## granville (Sep 12, 2009)

Fatbob123 said:
			
		

> can someone patch it for me becuse it want work when i do it says that mario and luigi bowser inside story cracked has 0 kb


It does this when using a trimmed rom. Use one untrimmed. It ends up trimming it after its done anyways.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2009)

pieman202 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad it doesn't work this time


----------



## DsHacker14 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive read some of the pages and skimmed through and I just want to know:
Is there a patch/fix for acekard2i yet?


----------



## The_JetSetBeat (Sep 12, 2009)

Fatbob123 said:
			
		

> can someone patch it for me becuse it want work when i do it says that mario and luigi bowser inside story cracked has 0 kb



That's because it's not patching the file. Read the text inside the window that pops up when you run the batch file and you'll see what the problem is. You can always try the README file, too. These things are put there to help you.


----------



## Pylons (Sep 12, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Fatbob123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you mind linking me to an upload of an untrimmed rom? The one on romulation is trimmed already.


----------



## CloudHiro (Sep 12, 2009)

still waiting for the R4DS fix


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Sep 12, 2009)

Xandecs said:
			
		

> Got it working at last on my CycloDS Evolution with the cheat..
> 
> Not working on:
> Acekard 2i
> ...


I wouldn't count my chickens before they're hatched, the code isn't perfect. I've played further into the game and the Anti-piracy check can still kick in from time to time when playing as Mario & Luigi. The game will freeze after you finish saving. It's not that bad, considering.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 12, 2009)

I asked for a quick update, not douchery >_>


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 12, 2009)

Hero_Of_Fate said:
			
		

> Xandecs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is working on DSONEi with the code hard patched with DSATM and no patching.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 12, 2009)

Anything for M3 Real/Itouch?


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Sep 12, 2009)

Did you get to the Flab Room yet? That's where the game locks up after every save. I don't know why it's THAT particular area, but that's where I was having the issue.


----------



## DooM1992 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> Hero_Of_Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is DSATM? I have Supercard, but i can't run game =(


----------



## Kingsryan (Sep 12, 2009)

I got the ROM from Frozen-roms.in it works on My R4 (M3 simply) try it out. although it does take a while to find the games download link.


----------



## cwebb (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info guys!  I've been scouring the net for the past 6 hours searching for a way around this thing...  Finally, with all of your help, eureaka!  My mistake was trying to use the official firmware (4.18) with my acekard 2i--I had no idea that AKAIO was so useful!


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 12, 2009)

Man i love getting ignored when asking a simple question >_>, guess ill just ask a friend


----------



## Barta (Sep 12, 2009)

DooM1992 said:
			
		

> Sonicandtails said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first time you start the game after you disable patching, you get white screens. Just restart your DS and restart the game. Just remember to save your settings  before you start the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It works on out DS phat with Supercard ONE, DS Lite with SUpercard ONE and DSi with Supercard ONEi


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Sep 12, 2009)

It's been mentioned several times that the game doesn't seem to run properly on much of anything yet, but at least it's playable on a few. I'm pretty sure M3 isn't one of them.


----------



## banjojohn (Sep 12, 2009)

Hope a generel patch will be released, because I guess there won't be much hopes for us Supercard CF-owners if not...


----------



## Mic_128 (Sep 12, 2009)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Man i love getting ignored when asking a simple question >_>, guess ill just ask a friend



If you had instead of waiting for someone to reply, fliupped back a page or two, you would have found your answer: No


----------



## tomaszek131 (Sep 12, 2009)

The one on frozen-roms works, it's patched to work on R4s.
Edit:Nevermind.


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 12, 2009)

hey i found a program called nitro explorer that lets you extract and replace files in a ds rom 
couldnt we just take the the english files and place them in the japanese rom???? just an idea
cause all got is a dsi and r4isdhc with 2 white screens but yet i can run it on desmemu 0.94
at 50fps works though man this sucks.....

If that language could be inserted into the japanese rom this thread and site would stop slowin
lockin up???

Input anyone


----------



## Mistle (Sep 12, 2009)

Testing out the one that apparently works on R4 now... will report back.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 12, 2009)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> hey i found a program called nitro explorer that lets you extract and replace files in a ds rom
> couldnt we just take the the english files and place them in the japanese rom???? just an idea
> cause all got is a dsi and r4isdhc with 2 white screens but yet i can run it on desmemu 0.94
> at 50fps works though man this sucks.....
> ...



I'm pretty sure even without trying that won't work.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 12, 2009)

Man, I was rarin' to play this baby.

Oh, well, I guess I'll go sit in the corner and wait for a solution. After all, it's better than hassling everybody else for a nonexistent code or patch.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 12, 2009)

Mistle said:
			
		

> Testing out the one that apparently works on R4 now... will report back.




lets hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










lol


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you mic, and i would have done that, but GBAtemp is being EXTREMELY laggy for me right now for some reason (As in it took me like 2 minutes to refresh this page, as opposed to the normal 1-3 second load time)


----------



## Mistle (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope, the one from frozen-roms that apparently works on R4 is NOT working on mine.

It gets past the select file screen, but then freezes on a black screen. Same as all the previous cracks. Ah well =/


----------



## Mic_128 (Sep 12, 2009)

That would probably be everyone refreshing the thread XD

EDIT: Rats. Thanks for tryin Mistle


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Sep 12, 2009)

In all honesty, though it doesn't seem to be working perfectly on anything, at least we can play. Having to reset every once in a while after a save is a minor inconvenience.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 12, 2009)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Thank you mic, and i would have done that, but GBAtemp is being EXTREMELY laggy for me right now for some reason (As in it took me like 2 minutes to refresh this page, as opposed to the normal 1-3 second load time)



The site's in what i like to call ’Noob Overflow' season. It's where the years big releases are, well, released.
And as a result, the servers overload.


----------



## KeroroGunsou (Sep 12, 2009)

The one mentioned above, doesn't work on Simply, it's just a patched version with xenophobia's crack.. so it freezes after you selecet the save file.
Well, i'll buy the game anyway, but its just.. wanted to play right away without waiting for delivery


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 12, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy God damn, you are the third or so person to link the same frigging ROM site. Linking to ROM sites is not allowed here, please read the rules you ignorant morons.


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok thanks i guess what i should have said was a reverse un dub on the game is that un possible i see how some
people are turning english games to jap dont know why but they do and they call it undub?????


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 12, 2009)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Sonicandtails said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anything is possible, but it would require a lot of recoding and testing (As well as complete knowledge of the Nitro system and tools to decompile/recompile every file in the game which for most do not exist), it would probably take many months to complete.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 12, 2009)

well i tried the Piracy Bypass Code on my YSmenu-R4 and i can confirm that it doesnt work .

this one : 
52064138 E1A00005
5206413C E28DDE22
02064138 E3A00001
D2000000 00000000


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the insight and ya i feel dumb undubbing is the voiceovers etc not the text forgot about that...anyway 
i'll just play it on my laptop on desmemu 0.94 till it's cracked 4 all flashcart users works a treat on my laptop...


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> Anything is possible, but it would require a lot of recoding and testing (As well as complete knowledge of the Nitro system and tools to decompile/recompile every file in the game which for most do not exist), it would probably take many months to complete.


Pretty sure he was just talking about a resource manager, not disassembling the entire game and recompiling it from scratch... Anyhow, a simple checksum would probably prevent that (replacing language files, if there are any).


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 12, 2009)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't simply using the undub system to translate the game the same as replacing all the files?


----------



## ihiphopanonymous (Sep 12, 2009)

Hero_Of_Fate said:
			
		

> In all honesty, though it doesn't seem to be working perfectly on anything, at least we can play. Having to reset every once in a while after a save is a minor inconvenience.



I can confirm that it works perfectly on my Supercard DS One


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 12, 2009)

Fission said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this code works on a cyclo DS but when you save a game it freezes to a black screen, also the game freezes randomly to a black screen which is annoying.


----------



## Taik (Sep 12, 2009)

Works like a charm for me on acekard2i with the Xenophobia patch (I'm at the point where *SPOILERS*



I get the new bowser attack 




*SPOILERS*

An I still don't have a single freeze ^^


----------



## iL0VECO0KiEs (Sep 12, 2009)

Darn it, all these anti-piracy measures are annoying me. I'm just gonna stop playing my DS and hopefully a perfect fix is out soon for this game and pokemon.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 12, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Fission said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it work on R4+YSMenu?


----------



## TaNmAn150 (Sep 12, 2009)

How about Super Card Slot 2, I have one of them, can we do anything about it. I've already tried the patch, after I select my save file i get a black screen. With the SCC Cheat file, I get the same problem. Any solution?


----------



## CloudHiro (Sep 12, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



someone in a earlier post already confirmed no


----------



## yeyezai (Sep 12, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Does it work on R4+YSMenu?


White screen


----------



## Adr990 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, _some times_ the game stays on black screen while saving indeed.
But, it saves!
Just turn off and on > hit L+R while Cyclo DS is Booting, and it directly plays the last rom played. (which should be Mario RPG3)

But I never had problems like freezes.
Game plays just fine.

I also had a good few times I could play along after saving with this hack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow,
There will be a better hack soon. (I guess)


----------



## artem (Sep 12, 2009)

M3 DS Real yet?


----------



## RedHero (Sep 12, 2009)

Man, seems like it's taking a bit longer to crack the anti-piracy for this game than most games. Well, I can be patient, and luckily I can still play Scribblenauts.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't patch my rom using Xenophobia for some reason help please?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2009)

Got Scribblenaughts and SS to keep me entertained before a patch comes out.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 12, 2009)

is this an arm9 block but i think a code can fix whatever is the issue here as it doesn't seem to be very serious


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 12, 2009)

Cheat doesn't work on CycloDS for me for some reason... Still freezes at file select.


----------



## referencer (Sep 12, 2009)

The AR code seems to work with no$Zoomer until Bowser fights Midbus, where the screen glitches and the game breaks, but I can't tell whether that's another piracy check or just an emulator glitch.


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 12, 2009)

so...i heard there are about 36 piracy checks (a lot more than jap version)
is it true?

*hopes r4 patch is good to go soon*


----------



## anaxs (Sep 12, 2009)

i got the patch working but i got it from a different forum...


----------



## Narita (Sep 12, 2009)

Source please?

*Posts merged*

Source please?

*Posts merged*

Source please?


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 12, 2009)

The XPA crack is working great for me on AceKard2 with AKAIO 1.4.1.  Played and hour and a half so far with no freezes or problems at all, passed Bowser's battle with the pig thing fine.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 12, 2009)

yeyezai said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't that the same when you patch Jump with a translation? And then you run the patched game through a program and it's fixed? Why not run it through the program and see what happens?


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 12, 2009)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Well, _some times_ the game stays on black screen while saving indeed.
> But, it saves!
> Just turn off and on > hit L+R while Cyclo DS is Booting, and it directly plays the last rom played. (which should be Mario RPG3)
> 
> ...



Yeap same as you -- I've only had one 'blackout' after a save. Minor annoyance but not gamebreaking.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 12, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The XPA crack is working great for me on AceKard2 with AKAIO 1.4.1.  Played and hour and a half so far with no freezes or problems at all, passed Bowser's battle with the pig thing fine.


seriously no freezing? i swear some people that used the patch and/or code got random freezes or freezes after saving


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, we already established that the Acekard is the only currently working card with the patch and latest AKAIO.

Edit: though, yes, people have reported crashes throughout the game which suggests additional anti-piracy checks.


----------



## HaXXeR (Sep 12, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> yeyezai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're referring to ARM7 patching I presume, right? That's for save errors, not compatibility issues.

That's not to say I didn't test (on the patched rom, only tried on the untouchen before). Sadly, to no avail.


----------



## Dueler (Sep 12, 2009)

So slight problem....
The cheat code that supposedly works with edge isn't working for me.

Yes I've tried redownloading the ROM.
Yes I've tried redownloading the cheat file.
Yes I've tried deleting the ROM / cheat.dat / game.sav and starting over.
Yes I've tried making my own cheat file with the bypass cheat and redid the entire delete/replace process.
Yes I've updated to 1.50 repeating everything i just said.

Why cant i get past at least the file select like every other EDGE user reportedly can?


----------



## ShadowGaara15 (Sep 12, 2009)

i am an EDGE user too, and i can't get to the file selct too.


----------



## PlutonPress (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a Edge User, and somehow, i can get past the file select SOMETIMES.

Yesterday, It locked up after saving in game 2 times. Tried to delete my .sav, locked up after 2 saves again. Couldn't play after that.

I retried today sometimes after midnight, file select is okay. Random lock happens again, but I can play.

I somehow think Ninty put a "Date" protection. My 2 cents.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 12, 2009)

FierceDeityLink1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, we already established that the Acekard is the only currently working card with the patch and latest AKAIO.
> 
> Edit: though, yes, people have reported crashes throughout the game which suggests additional anti-piracy checks.




My gut feeling is that the piracy protection has been totally defeated by the AR codes/patch and the remaining problems are your standard running a game on a flashcard fare, ie sd card speed problems and general compatibility issues.  The freezes after the patch seem too inconstant across the board to be anti-piracy.


----------



## mr.grieves (Sep 12, 2009)

anyone get a way to work this on a g6 lite yet?


----------



## anaxs (Sep 12, 2009)

i used the xpa patch too n it hasnt givne me any problems on my ak2i  with akaio, it doesnt seem to work with m3i 0 but it gets past the part where its supposed to freeze
since the site has been down i havnt been here so is therea a fix for m3i 0


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 12, 2009)

seems as if this is going to take a bit for us M3 users...no worries though it will surely be worth it...i do look forward to playing this game very much...i hate being as impatient as i am...damn you ADHD damn you to hell!!!! =^D but its free and that is as much as im going to complain...i appreciate everything anyone does to make these things work for people like me ...ok back to fixing peoples computers..


----------



## adrian2040 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is there a fix for the M3i Zero running on M3 Sakura?


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Cheat doesn't work on CycloDS for me for some reason... Still freezes at file select.



http://rapidshare.com/files/278722720/user.evoCheats

Download this and put it in your CycloDS directory on your card. Works for me.


----------



## MrChildren (Sep 12, 2009)

Have been lurking since few months ago!
Decided to post because we have so many cry babies here!
The game works fine for me! i tried the ways that you guys suggested! 
using cheat code + proper flashcard!

see i was able to kick bowser's ASS with no black screen or whatever




BAD BOWSER! you are just as bad as those gbatemp whinners and n00bs




will any hero save the n00bs like mario save princess peach?




the answer is a YES but Nintendo had made so many cry babies cried!!!!! 
STOP COMPLAINING!!!!!!!!


VERDICT: 
GET A PROPER FLASH CART OR *BUY ORIGINAL*!
STOP WHINNING YOU n00bs!!!!!
GBAtemp would be so much faster without you guys!!!!!


----------



## anaxs (Sep 12, 2009)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> Is there a fix for the M3i Zero running on M3 Sakura?



were all waiting buddy
it works on ak2i tho...so im playing...


----------



## .Darky (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool, good for you man. Now if you stepped in this topic just to complain about the lag of the site then kindly GTFO.

Damn...still not a fix for R4 with YSMenu.

If someone finds a fix for DSTT it HAS to work with YSMenu, right? : /


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 12, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> Pikachu025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, still freezes at the file select. Very odd.

Oh well, guess I'm just gonna wait for the original.


----------



## qwsed (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you stupid or something? All of the flashcards that we use are valid and proper... A crack/patch may not work on every flashcard because the programming of the cards are different. Just be patient and WAIT for the crack/patch to come instead of asking and posting 10000 00 0 00 0 000 000 00 times


----------



## anuarbin (Sep 12, 2009)

Glad that I went with supercard. playing the game even though mario is not my favorite. but I still want  proper fix so that I can cheat.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 12, 2009)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> miketh2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turn off battery saver, and don't trim the rom.


----------



## Twin989 (Sep 12, 2009)

so is there a fix in the works for M3DS Simply users?


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 12, 2009)

that was rude..i dont think im out of line...im waiting, as impatient as i am..and i'll wait as long as i have to...and if i need to ...i will gladly go purchase this for me and my lady...im not against buying games at all..as ive purchased most mario and tetris games for me and the lady...i own a black DS lite and a Mario edition DS lite as well =^)


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone else thing scribblnauts sucks? Anway tho I'm loving this game. It's perfect that it became "playable" Friday so I have the whole weekend to play.


----------



## RodPN (Sep 12, 2009)

When is the massive cheat database updated? I don't know how to add the anti piracy fix myself D=


----------



## Twin989 (Sep 12, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> Does anyone else thing scribblnauts sucks? Anway tho I'm loving this game. It's perfect that it became "playable" Friday so I have the whole weekend to play.



i wouldn't say it sucks but it definitely didn't live up to my expectations. The controls are just way too finicky and far from precise.


----------



## Adr990 (Sep 12, 2009)

IxthusTiger said:
			
		

> Pikachu025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 12, 2009)

I am running an AceKard 2.1 on my Nintendo DS Lite..I put in the patch, the game works, I can press start, but when I go to save a file, and it gives me a choice of saving 1 or 2, I see the screen is moving, like its working but I can't click on to save the file


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 12, 2009)

RodPN said:
			
		

> When is the massive cheat database updated? I don't know how to add the anti piracy fix myself D=



until we finish fixing some codes! who knows if i am free tomorrow i will upload a temporary one

well is not difficult ? use r4cce by yasu to do the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how ? well use the search function look for curley r4cce guide


----------



## RodPN (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you very much elixirdream!

*Posts merged*

Thank you very much elixirdream!


----------



## Slashmolder (Sep 12, 2009)

Crack freezes DSTT. Code does nothing. The cracked version works fine on no$gba for me.


----------



## granville (Sep 12, 2009)

I can confirm that the game IS possible to get loaded in Supercard DS-One, but your success might depend on your microSD speed.

You can use DSATM to patch the rom directly with the cheat code from Normmatt-

52064138 E1A00005
5206413C E28DDE22
02064138 E3A00001
D0000000 00000000
D0000000 00000000

Then deselect ALL options in the supercard game menu, all patches, make sure ALL check boxes are unchecked. Load the rom you patched with the code above and it should work, depending possibly on your SD speed.

I have two microSD's one of which is slower than the other. The faster one played the game, the slower one just gave white screens on bootup. Also very important- since you've deselected some saving patches, you will have to re enter the supercard firmware to be able to back up your save file to the microSD. Deselecting the "patch saver" option makes the save store itself in the supercard's own hardware, and it will not back up to the microSD until you load the supercard menu again.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 12, 2009)

according to a friend who uses scds1 he did like what others had suggested

get a faster class micro sd card
disable all patching / options 
patch the code with DSATM
he was able to save and get pass the battle with bowser


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 12, 2009)

The crack works GREAT with my AceKard 2.1 with AKAIO 1.4.1


----------



## rommy667 (Sep 12, 2009)

Works after patch on AK2i & EZVi on kernel 2.0 rc5,tried the DSATM method on a supercard dsonei and could not get it working on that card.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 12, 2009)

The game works great on the AceKard 2.1, just one issue I have noticed, when I save a game and quit, it does save, but the screen goes white and I have to turn off the DS and turn it back on, is that normal or is there something that can be done about that


----------



## Slashmolder (Sep 12, 2009)

Tried doing the DSATM myself and that didn't work. It crashes on the start game screen.


----------



## yupanger (Sep 12, 2009)

hey !  i got a acekard2i with menu:4.18 HW:81   i used the xpa-mal3.nds cracked rom but its still a white screen how do i get it to work


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Sep 12, 2009)

RodPN said:
			
		

> When is the massive cheat database updated? I don't know how to add the anti piracy fix myself D=


There was one, many pages ago. If you read the thread, you would have seen it. Also, if there were more useful posts and less "Is there a fix for x". Oh well, it's not like editing a text file is particularly hard.


----------



## DLurkster (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi.

What's the progress on the no gba+no gba zoomer button lock at file selection screen? I hope this isn't too much of a bother asking. I wouldn't be asking if I knew one thing to resolve this. (I can only image how hard it is to do this and work on other folks with their emulation problems with this rom)

Just wanna know where we are on this front, I'll won't harass anyone here if I don't get a reply right away or if I accidently missed the reply to this question on account on here being slow. Either way I'll keep myself occupied with other games, so the above scenario doesn't happen. So what's up with that please? First sentence question.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 12, 2009)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> IxthusTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still doesn't work, sorry. Doesn't matter guys, I was planning on buying that game anyway.

(Would be interesting to know why it works for everyone but me though...)


----------



## DLurkster (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi.

What's the progress on the no gba+no gba zoomer button lock at file selection screen? I hope this isn't too much of a bother asking. I wouldn't be asking if I knew one thing to resolve this. (I can only image how hard it to this and work on other folks with their emulation problems with this rom)

Just wanna know where we we this front, I'll won't harass anyone here if I don't get a reply right away or if I accidently missed the reply to this question on account on here being slow. Either way I'll keep myself occupied with other games, so the above scenario doesn't happen. So what's up with that please? First sentence question.


----------



## kodoku (Sep 12, 2009)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Still doesn't work, sorry. Doesn't matter guys, I was planning on buying that game anyway.
> 
> (Would be interesting to know why it works for everyone but me though...)


I was in the same boat.  Everybody else was able to get the game+code working on Cyclo 1.55, but me... so I started messing with firmware.  I downgraded to 1.40 and it didn't work, so I upgraded to 1.41 and it magically worked.  I've got 4 hours on the game clock and haven't had a single issue.  Not even with saving as the people who are using 1.55 have claimed to have.


----------



## DLurkster (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi.

What's the progress on the no gba+no gba zoomer button lock at file selection screen? I hope this isn't too much of a bother asking. I wouldn't be asking if I knew one thing to resolve this. (I can only image how hard it to this and work on other folks with their emulation problems with this rom)

Just wanna know where we we this front, I'll won't harass anyone here if I don't get a reply right away or if I accidently missed the reply to this question on account on here being slow. Either way I'll keep myself occupied with other games, so the above scenario doesn't happen. So what's up with that please? First sentence question.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2009)

DLurkster said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> What's the progress on the no gba+no gba zoomer button lock at file selection screen? I hope this isn't too much of a bother asking. I wouldn't be asking if I knew one thing to resolve this. (I can only image how hard it to this and work on other folks with their emulation problems with this rom)
> 
> Just wanna know where we we this front, I'll won't harass anyone here if I don't get a reply right away or if I accidently missed the reply to this question on account on here being slow. Either way I'll keep myself occupied with other games, so the above scenario doesn't happen. So what's up with that please? First sentence question.



Copy and pasting your post again doesn't help. If they had an answer, it would've been answered. Don't do it again.

No one knows. Stop asking.


----------



## DLurkster (Sep 12, 2009)

My bad with the post repeating, it is not meant to be a joke about what I said about not harassing. It appears there was an error in the initial post so when I refresh it made the same post twice, really sorry about that. Just caught that on now, I swear.


----------



## lovefreak (Sep 12, 2009)

hello i'm new to this site... can anyone please please PLEASE explain me how to install this game on my ds without the freezing? i have a r4ds and i have a clean rom and i heve used the patch but icannot get it to work... `So PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HEPL me!!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2009)

lovefreak said:
			
		

> hello i'm new to this site... can anyone please please PLEASE explain me how to install this game on my ds without the freezing? i have a r4ds and i have a clean rom and i heve used the patch but icannot get it to work... `So PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HEPL me!!!!



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE STOP SAYING PLEASE IN CAPS!

It doesn't work on the R4 right now. It probably won't work for a bit, be patient.


----------



## lovefreak (Sep 12, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> lovefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for all my PLEASE in caps, i will not do it again, but is there no solution or crack available for the r4ds??? I want to play this game so badly, how long must we wait???


----------



## AngelicDevil (Sep 12, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> lovefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah there isn't afix yet. i have been playing around with it on my r4 card and i fixed it to get past the save part, just not past the first battle X(. Hopefully either i can get around it or someone else will post something soon. Best bet is to order a acekard2i card off deal extreme (unless someone knows a cheaper place) and stick with that from now on. Just be patient


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 12, 2009)

Get a better flashcard, R4 DS sucks, BAD! It's ancient.


----------



## ismaeel (Sep 12, 2009)

AngelicDevil said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Pm/post me a link for the version you got it to work on? I wanna try it on my TTDS  :S


----------



## lovefreak (Sep 12, 2009)

AngelicDevil said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did you get past the save part??


----------



## outphase (Sep 12, 2009)

lovefreak said:
			
		

> Sorry for all my PLEASE in caps, i will not do it again, but is there no solution or crack available for the r4ds??? I want to play this game so badly, how long must we wait???


Here's a suggestion to you and the others whining in this thread: Either you make the fix or you wait until someone else does. No one knows how long it will take. If you have to rely on someone else, you have to wait for them.


----------



## Kramzy (Sep 12, 2009)

anyone tried with ttds


----------



## Slashmolder (Sep 12, 2009)

Buying an AK2i off DX is probably a bad idea. By the time you get it a fix for every cart will already be out.



			
				Kramzy said:
			
		

> anyone tried with ttds


I already tried it and can't get it work.


----------



## lovefreak (Sep 12, 2009)

outphase said:
			
		

> lovefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't mean to upset anyone, so you don't have to get angry. I understand what you say and i will patiently wait for a fix to arrive, but i hope we will see a working fix soon!


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 13, 2009)

loesje1995 said:
			
		

> hi me wanna play marioluigirpg3 but me not know how making work rom i have get rom from download and now to do what? anyone is who knows and can telling me how install to this? thnak you


I can't tell if this is a joke


----------



## Coolidge (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a DSTT right now so I'm still waiting for the fix... I was also wondering, if I wanted to buy another card, is acekard2i the best one out there? 
Thanks for any info!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> Get a better flashcard, R4 DS sucks, BAD! It's ancient.



Correction, It sucks, but is still left afloat by Yasu and many others.

Anyway, just read up on everything, and it doesn't seem to be doing to good on most flashcards. Wow, If this is Nintendo's awesome piracy protection, I must say It's actually pretty good!


----------



## doc_marten_abort (Sep 13, 2009)

loesje1995 said:
			
		

> hi me wanna play marioluigirpg3 but me not know how making work rom i have get rom from download and now to do what? anyone is who knows and can telling me how install to this? thnak you




How is babby formed

How girl get pragnent


----------



## FuryFlame2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is there an official cracking site for people who are patching the rom? It would probably be more helpful to check there than spamming gbatemp.

I'm surprised it was this game that caused the site to crash, I didn't realize it was that huge. -snip- had issues with people spamming the comments section, but the traffic wasn't as heavy as here.

Closing the site yesterday may have stopped a lot of spam, but it would be much more helpful if GBAtemp posted an official thread that had comments blocked, saying "This game is being patched atm" sorta thing.

So are there any teams working on this for other cards, like R4?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 13, 2009)

How is the R4 bad? It still remains one of my all time favorite flashcards.l It booted up so quick and everything was simple and fast. Its old now but that doesnt mean its bad. Who didn't have an R4 back in the day?


----------



## Nixol (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi ! Is there any crack for m3 real please ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*

Hi ! Is there any crack for m3 real please ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Hi ! Is there any crack for m3 real please ?


----------



## Lollyback (Sep 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if it works on the itouchds card?
I tried it, but I can't select a file to starn a new game. Any ideas?


----------



## Nixol (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi ! Is there any crack for m3 real please ?


----------



## Twin989 (Sep 13, 2009)

hopefully there are people working on a patch for the M3 as well


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 13, 2009)

loesje1995 said:
			
		

> hi me wanna play marioluigirpg3 but me not know how making work rom i have get rom from download and now to do what? anyone is who knows and can telling me how install to this? thnak you




LOL! This is the funniest english post I've seen all day!


----------



## DLurkster (Sep 13, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DLurkster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure no knows despite not a lot of people don't seem to be asking what I'm asking in such particular detail. 

If you or someone else can confirm what I'm asking in exact detail, without being kinda vague. I won't be coming here off and on. Trying my best not to spam here and I'm definitely not whining why I'm asking just want to know the progress on the button lock on the no gba front, is all.

I've said in my quote above I'm keeping myself occupied while waiting since that's all I can do and I'm fine with that. I also said if I could find a way to fix this issue I wouldn't be asking. So can anyone confirm what Guild McCommunist said or direct to someone else who might know about the detail I'm asking, please and sorry again. Also mentioned in my quote above,: I can only image how hard it to this and work on other folks with their emulation problems with this rom. Keep that in mind when replying to this post.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 13, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> How is the R4 bad? It still remains one of my all time favorite flashcards.l It booted up so quick and everything was simple and fast. Its old now but that doesnt mean its bad. Who didn't have an R4 back in the day?



Make a post about it in the forum. You will see. Almost all flashcards are better and some cheaper, except the shovelware flashcards like G6, N5, R4DS SDCH, etc.


----------



## a2h (Sep 13, 2009)

FuryFlame2 said:
			
		

> Is there an official cracking site for people who are patching the rom? It would probably be more helpful to check there than spamming gbatemp.
> 
> I'm surprised it was this game that caused the site to crash, I didn't realize it was that huge. -snip- had issues with people spamming the comments section, but the traffic wasn't as heavy as here.
> 
> ...


With a large proportion of this website's audience behaving, well, not too calmly, to put it, if the site were not to be closed for a while and had this topic (and HG/SS, scribblenauts etc closed), people would instead flood the forums with new topics. Can't do much about that.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 13, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> Make a post about it in the forum. You will see. Almost all flashcards are better and some cheaper, except the shovelware flashcards like G6, N5, R4DS SDCH, etc.


But what about using it with YSMenu?


----------



## kyogo (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been playing from midnight to sunrise using my EZ-Flash V+ under RC5 plus Xeno's patch.

12 hours for Scribblenauts. 12 hours for M&L: BIS. I'm beat. x_x


----------



## Nixol (Sep 13, 2009)

Twin989 said:
			
		

> hopefully there are people working on a patch for the M3 as well



I need, I need !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo99999 (Sep 13, 2009)

kyogo said:
			
		

> I've been playing from midnight to sunrise using my EZ-Flash V+ under RC5 plus Xeno's patch.
> 
> 12 hours for Scribblenauts. 12 hours for M&L: BIS. I'm beat. x_x


Please don't post that, it makes me hurt inside! XD

But yeah, I guess I'll just wait for the new cheat database, and continue to play Scribblenauts


----------



## ismaeel (Sep 13, 2009)

Leo99999 said:
			
		

> kyogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12 Hours while some of us have been waiting more then 12 hours for a fix >_>...


----------



## funem (Sep 13, 2009)

Works fine on EZ-Flash Vi with Kernel 2.0 RC5 on my DSi. Im using a patched version of the game. I just got to the first save spot with Mario inside Bowser with no glitches or crashes. I am using a San Disk 8gb class 4 Micro SD for all those who like the techi stuff.

Even the mic test in the menu works.

The same rom does not work on my M3/M3 zero/AK2i


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2009)

wait till you get to midbus there's another protection there


----------



## odyssy (Sep 13, 2009)

What is needed is a wiki - which would contain instructions on which settings/patches/etc. needed to be used for any particular flash cart in order to get it to work.

(Personally, I don't have high hopes this will work any time soon on my G6 lite.. I regret buying it, as it's essentially unsupported by the manufacturer... no updates in well over a year..)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2009)

from what i've heard nearly every big boss fight has a trap in it to stop pirates.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2009)

loesje1995 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your a tool


----------



## rakichaneru (Sep 13, 2009)

loesje1995 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every time this idiot posts I have to go punch a kitten. Joke or serious, it's way too stupid.


----------



## Exbaddude (Sep 13, 2009)

@Tdinz - You have posted a rom site. Please edit it.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 13, 2009)

He's just trolling. : /

*still waiting patiently*


----------



## Slashmolder (Sep 13, 2009)

loesje1995 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You fight pirates with ninjas.

As for the fix it really needs to get out or this spam will never end.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Sep 13, 2009)

This so called "new" patch is the same as XPA's crack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hashes are the same.

Also, loesje1995 and Nixol, wow, just wow.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2009)

loesje1995 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st go buy a dictionary than fuck off outside and go play in the snow and while your there bury yourself in it AND NEVER RETURN YOU FUCKTARD! reported too!


----------



## OMGshoes (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't really been keeping up with the thread, but the game is working for me.
I patched with this patch I found online, I have a 'Dannykard 2i' with Aiko firmware. The game is great! =)


----------



## qwsed (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, can one really be that bad in english? His countrys sentence building is not this unstructured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He should atleast make some sense...


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Sep 13, 2009)

loesje1995 said:
			
		

> me father now is working on team with fix for all cards sorts and it won't long be and everyone then play can marioluigirpg3 he is busy now man me mother not happy but me sweet then me to hour later in bed sleep to


has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## qwsed (Sep 13, 2009)

wow is ppl trolling? or are they actually understanding each other


----------



## funem (Sep 13, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wait till you get to midbus there's another protection there




Past that point and I am at Plack Beach with Bowser......


----------



## Corruptor72 (Sep 13, 2009)

lolz i was thinkin that 2..


----------



## ismaeel (Sep 13, 2009)

-____- Stupid TTDS doesn't work.


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 13, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here except I am playing it on desmemu 0.94 on my laptop using a 360 controller no errors yet
and it saves and loads fine great game and no fix for r4isdhc for my dsi oh well time to wait some more 
here come the spammers look out......


----------



## menardi (Sep 13, 2009)

Please I need a fix for Supercard Lite Micro SD I can´t find it! please anyone, help me


----------



## Corruptor72 (Sep 13, 2009)

good, i want that damn patch
FAST 
me teh get bankai if i dont get it soon


----------



## funem (Sep 13, 2009)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have noticed some graphical glitches flicking at the top of the top screen though. Nothing bad. ALSO I had one freeze at the same point each time after Bowsers first battle with 
Midbus. I used the same trick as The world ends with you... as the animation comes on that it hangs on... open and close the lid of the DS a few times till its passed the hanging point.....   Because of this I think its not so much a protecton in the software at that point but maybe a speed issue like castlevania...

No doubt this sort of helpful post will get lost in the flood of spam...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 13, 2009)

mods please lock this... and post the fix when its ready. this is getting way out of hand.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2009)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i tried desemu 094 and 095 not only was it painfully slow but it always crashed when i got to midbus!


----------



## funem (Sep 13, 2009)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> mods please lock this... and post the fix when its ready. this is getting way out of hand.



No dont lock it, just ban the spammers....


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anyone got to Flab Zone yet? I need help and since the game isnt released yet, I cant get a walkthrough.


----------



## qwsed (Sep 13, 2009)

Lock it!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

This isn't working on some flash carts? it works fine for me on acekard2i,I have just over 7 hours in so far.


----------



## Snake-87 (Sep 13, 2009)

any one try it on dstt?


----------



## Corruptor72 (Sep 13, 2009)

stop trolling loesje

*Posts merged*

stop trolling loesje


----------



## Jastone (Sep 13, 2009)

Where are the mods? Ban this child already.


----------



## Corruptor72 (Sep 13, 2009)

now he starts talking correctly...

*Posts merged*

now he starts talking correctly...
TROLL ALERT


----------



## qwsed (Sep 13, 2009)

loesje1995 said:
			
		

> here is a solution for all flashcards!
> 
> First download the rom and rename it to M&LBIS-working.rom and then open it with the patch you can download from this site and then trim the rom and it will work on any card!! Really i've tried it myself and i have beaten the whole game without glitches and freezes!!! This game is super!!!



So youve actually tried it with all flashcard, and a whole playthrough per flashcard... Thats awesome!!!! Its impossible but still AWESOME 

... can we lock this thread?


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 13, 2009)

i was so desprate i tried the "working rom " bit, R4ds didnt even see it.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree....this thread needs to be locked and just one topic for the patches/fixes/codes/whatever as they are found.....

The site is ridiculously slow because of this and it's starting to get annoying for a site that I visit several times in the run of a day.....


----------



## Corruptor72 (Sep 13, 2009)

but i didn't get my-
aah screw it, scribblenauts will last me till spring


----------



## Chanser (Sep 13, 2009)

Unlocked, fixes are out.


----------



## shadow_shd (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

New firmware for G6/M3 DS Real.

Added compatibility with this rom !

Tested and working great ;-)

The only issue is when you save & quit the game, you cannot choose savegame to load at the main menu (no buttons are working).

++


----------



## tapsel (Sep 16, 2009)

So... what kind of fixes? Just the firmware update for this one type of flashcard, or is there a generic fix?


----------



## Dreadededdie (Sep 16, 2009)

I know it's been asked a lot but... how is the progress for making the rom work on the R4?


----------



## geminisama (Sep 16, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Unlocked, fixes are out.







Where? Only new fix I can find, is the updated Touchpod firmware.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

it should be fixes by firmware right?

m3 and cyclods...? anything else that i am missing?


----------



## Chanser (Sep 16, 2009)

M3 slot 1 range except M3 Simply and CycloDS Evolution fixed.

I should say some fixes are out, just not all flashcarts.


----------



## Dreadededdie (Sep 16, 2009)

Darn... oh well more waiting, hopefully sometime next week T_T


----------



## DcThePurger (Sep 16, 2009)

Works flawlessly so far on my Acekard2i with AKAIO latest version. I'm pretty lucky to be one of the only ones with a clean rom. For those of you struggling, best of luck to you guys in finding solutions. Peace!


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 16, 2009)

So is an r4 one still in the works? Sorry you guys must hear this one ever 5 mins


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 16, 2009)

Everything almost working but not R4I-SDHC why??? I'm stuck at eating that huge carrot
with bowser on desmuemu 0.9.4 on my laptop cant mouse click all those pieces quick 
enough yet find the special piece quick enough to digest that whole carrot in 60 secs 
dats friggin impposible oh well I'm am playing it jap on dsi now with a clean rom oh well
what r the r4 people doing this is ridiculous I bought bout a dsi just for this game and 
the new zelda what gives.....


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just seems strange everything else but the r4 is running this and I'm not knocking
normatt on this one but hell I might just buy an acekard 2i if i have to but for what
just one game??? The other thing that is also weird nintendo in like every flashcart
article etc they like only go after the r4's and not the other flashcarts it's like they
are scaring the r4 teams or somethin I mean look at the kernal update 1st week
of july like wtf?????

And yet everyone trashes the r4's name it was like the 1st card and everyone
hates it and dstt like why they are like brother sister cards clones or real etc..
I have all three ds's phat lite and dsi have the 1st r4 the r4sdhc and r4i-sdhc
and a dstti and this one game wont run nor is being fixed like yeah what gives?

My complaint isnt really about the emu atleast it's working but mouse clicks are
no match for a real stylus on that carrot munching part of bowser's inside story
which is keeping me from progressing.....

R4 AND DSTT USERS I FEEL YOUR PAIN......


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 16, 2009)

I am using an AceKard with AKAIO 1.4.1..the only issue I Have is that when I press save and quit, it wil save but it will go to a white screen, how can I fix that? but when I press save and continue it continues the game just fine


----------



## geminisama (Sep 16, 2009)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Just seems strange everything else but the r4 is running this and I'm not knocking
> normatt on this one but hell I might just buy an acekard 2i if i have to but for what
> just one game??? The other thing that is also weird nintendo in like every flashcart
> article etc they like only go after the r4's and not the other flashcarts it's like they
> ...



Wrong, not "everything but the R4 is running it."
Iirc, only: Acekard, Supercard, Cyclo, and M3 Real Touchpod, can run it.


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 16, 2009)

on another note messing with desmuemu i checked the about and noticed normmatt's name in
the team of dev's i guess well if normmatt know's how desmuemu launches games why not
code that into all flash cart loading fw or make a desmuemu launcher kinda like ysmenu or
something like that I mean seriously I am runniig a clean usa mal3 rom on it and it works
just fine maybe that's the answer?????

desperate and playing in jap on dsi as wii speak..........

*Posts merged*



			
				geminisama said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry just giving an example just trying to get the point out there i feel for
you if you have a non working card................ if not happy gaming


----------



## Necromanson (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone else getting Save data file format error! when trying to run this with the new M3DS firmware?


----------



## geminisama (Sep 16, 2009)

shadow_shd said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> New firmware for G6/M3 DS Real.
> 
> ...



Happens to me too. Can't press, or do anything when you save&quit, then try to load your game. This is the same problem on Sakura, so maybe the antipiracy fix disabled when you save&quit? I'unno, all that matters is we can play.


----------



## pcmanrules (Sep 16, 2009)

So, is now a good time to go buy a better card like the M3i Zero because I'm still on an old R4 and have been needing an excuse for a while now.


----------



## SalParadise19 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am 11 hours in and my game has some flickers in the top screen when picking up some items and powerups, and so far has only frozen once, even though I blame it on bad contacts in my AK2i, I wish every one else luck and have my fingers crossed that I can complete the game myself.


----------



## Moac (Sep 16, 2009)

Could someone tell me , What happened to the R4DS?

Why no Firmware updates for it? Why the hate? Is the team of R4ds gone?


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 16, 2009)

e: Nevermind, Cyclo DS beta breaks Scribblenauts. Not worth it yet.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 16, 2009)

Moac said:
			
		

> Could someone tell me , What happened to the R4DS?
> 
> Why no Firmware updates for it? Why the hate? Is the team of R4ds gone?



R4 is a "lazy card". The team wanted to make lots of money and are now resting on their laurels.

But I have an R4 and it still does the job for me. Okay, I can't play this game, but I can play thousands of others (plus I have a Wii). Yeah, I reckon I'm getting less greedy after years of plundering the internet and having hundreds of games I never play.

I'll just wait and see and stay relaxed.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Sep 16, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Moac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I am doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Muramasa is keeping me really busy in my time off work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I have installed YSmenu on my original R4DS, so that takes care of all the latest games except of course this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully, they'll come up with some patch or crack for this game as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Faded Reality (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys!

I'm stuck with an R4 (yeah yeah, boo!) and it occurs to me that this problem may become more common in the future so I'm curious.

Which card is the most recommended? Acekard 2i? Cyclo? etc

Personal opinions are great! Thanks!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

Faded Reality,
check this forum yourself http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=40

lots of comparison and FAQ about which to get


----------



## geminisama (Sep 16, 2009)

Faded Reality said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm stuck with an R4 (yeah yeah, boo!) and it occurs to me that this problem may become more common in the future so I'm curious.
> 
> ...



I'd go with the M3 Real bundle, if I were you. The Sakura firmware is my favorite out of the cards I've tried, it gets frequent updates, and it's GBA expansion is MOUNDS better than the other ones, because it's simple as hell to use because it's automated. You just run the gba rom like a nds game, without the need to mess around and do things manually like other GBA carts. Another good one I personally like is the CycloDS, but I would only get that one if you need the in-game text reader, and don't plan on playing GBA games.


----------



## NeoFire (Sep 16, 2009)

DSTT owner here, and I can honestly say I have no intention of jumping on the M3/AK2/CycloDS bandwagon just for this one particular game. And the reason isn't that I'm not interested in Mario & Luigi 3, I absolutely loved the first 2 games, and it's not even that I have faith in DSTT devs for putting out a fw update anytime soon. It's more that I can see Nintendo is finally making some real inroads with their AP measures, and within the next few months I'm sure we're going to start seeing more and more games defeating flashcarts (for a little while or permanently) with better AP measures. I'd rather wait the next 6 months or so out before getting stuck with another non-working cart.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

i am going to get flame for saying this

why J games usually get fix within hours or maybe 1-2 days time?
go think about it folks


----------



## Alerek (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm kinda upset that the Simply is dead....yeah there are newer m3 cards out there, but I haven't had a single issue with the card up until this release...

I'm certainly not going m3/r4/anything else that company supports ever again. It's just sad because I can say the same thing about the m3 lite, and that too is dead. Brand loyalty 4tf :/

Gonna try to pick this game up from my local game store anyway, is going to be well worth $35.


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 16, 2009)

i got this from another forum (trust me i hate typing a lot)

" hate to crush you guys' hopes, but I had a talk with elixirdream a few hours ago (he's the one who announced the patch here). He said the code they were making seriously broke some things and they decided to give up on it. And the people who are making the code do not like to release patches anyways since it makes the flashcard developers become lazy and just steal the code for themselves WITHOUT CREDIT.

So the current R4 fix I knew about (which also was supposed to work on all cards) is no more apparently. It's a good thing they tested it before releasing it. I hear it messed some stuff up.

Anyways, believe me or don't believe me, I don't care. I wasn't the one making the patch anyways. Neither was elixirdream. I never even had it."

So does that mean r4 won't have a patch and why won't ys or yasu won't work on my r4sdhc (it can only load homebrew not roms)


----------



## Mortenga (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm kinda retarded when it comes to flashcards etc. So what would I have to do to get it to work on an edge card?


----------



## zonnikku (Sep 16, 2009)

Mortenga said:
			
		

> I'm kinda retarded when it comes to flashcards etc. So what would I have to do to get it to work on an edge card?



Yeah, I can't seem to get the game to work with my Edge card. I've heard it has something to do with the speed of your microSD card, so I might go out and buy a new one (I'm long overdue in getting another one anyway).


----------



## tapsel (Sep 16, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I am using an AceKard with AKAIO 1.4.1..the only issue I Have is that when I press save and quit, it wil save but it will go to a white screen, how can I fix that? but when I press save and continue it continues the game just fine



So, AKAIO 1.4.1 is months old... Does this mean that it would have worked with AKAIO since day one?


----------



## GRmask (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone tried to fix this with ultra edit?
it fixed kingdom hearts so maybe it will fix mario & luigi and get it work on r4.
the problem is i don't know how to use ultra edit but i heard this is good for ds games that doesn't work on flash cards.
it's the last hope.


----------



## Domination (Sep 16, 2009)

iTouch DS users... The team has had an update... Firmware 3.3B... tested up to 4178 according to DS-Scene numbering which is Angel Sugar Cat. Btw, downlaod it at the simplepluseasy site

Yay we can enjoy it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Domination (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

P.S. Man... Its starting to lag badly again. BAD OMEN.


----------



## Enerccio (Sep 16, 2009)

NeoFire said:
			
		

> DSTT owner here, and I can honestly say I have no intention of jumping on the M3/AK2/CycloDS bandwagon just for this one particular game. And the reason isn't that I'm not interested in Mario & Luigi 3, I absolutely loved the first 2 games, and it's not even that I have faith in DSTT devs for putting out a fw update anytime soon. It's more that I can see Nintendo is finally making some real inroads with their AP measures, and within the next few months I'm sure we're going to start seeing more and more games defeating flashcarts (for a little while or permanently) with better AP measures. I'd rather wait the next 6 months or so out before getting stuck with another non-working cart.


me on the other hand, did it other way around. 
I waited patiently for 5 days, but then I said "screw it" and ordered Acekard 2i. It was for like 12$ on deal extreme, so screw it. 
If patch for DSTT comes before card arrives, cool, if not, well, DSTT will be my backup card...


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 16, 2009)

An update for M3 DS Real / M3i Zero has been released yesterday by the M3 Team, it fixes the problems with this game and HGSS, Just wanted to let you know. Not that you think you still cannot play it on M3 DS Real / M3i Zero.


----------



## ruruonikun (Sep 16, 2009)

hate to ask, but does anyone know a good site to buy the m3 ds real? i mean i only need to buy the card, i dont need the rumble or the expansion pack, thank you


----------



## ConJ (Sep 16, 2009)

DcThePurger said:
			
		

> Works flawlessly so far on my Acekard2i with AKAIO latest version. I'm pretty lucky to be one of the only ones with a clean rom. For those of you struggling, best of luck to you guys in finding solutions. Peace!



Are you sure your using a clean rom. I tried with a clean rom on AK2i with AKAIO, and it freezes on the create a save screen. It works fine once its been patched though.


----------



## Twin989 (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anybody if the M3 firmware update works for Simply version? If so, how do i install it?


----------



## xtreme1 (Sep 16, 2009)

still no fix for r4?


----------



## astobiro (Sep 16, 2009)

no fix for r4 yet...........


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2009)

How many posts saying "No fix for R4 yet grrrrr" do we actually need on each page?



			
				Twin989 said:
			
		

> Does anybody if the M3 firmware update works for Simply version? If so, how do i install it?



No it won't, the M3 Simply was a rebadged R4.


----------



## xtreme1 (Sep 16, 2009)

balls...


----------



## stickman52 (Sep 16, 2009)

Any updates for DSTT owners?


----------



## optiknick (Sep 16, 2009)

Updated Firmware for Itouch DS has been released.

Release 3.3b now make this ROM compatible with the cart.


----------



## wpix (Sep 16, 2009)

i got the original rom and applied the patch as specified.

I have the acekard2i and am using akaio version specified in a post.

the game loads but i cant click on the new file or push l / r to start the game, any ideas?


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 16, 2009)

how do i download the update for itouchds

edit: nvr mind


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 16, 2009)

this piracy protection is great! Id like to see more of this in future great DS games. Reason being because i cant pirate this game, it leaves me 2 options, not play it or buy it. So when it comes out in the UK im gunna go out and buy it.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 16, 2009)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> still no fix for r4?



There will never be a fix for R4 according to some guy at R4, supposedly. They gave up. Get a better flashcard, where the developers aren't lazy!


----------



## mr.grieves (Sep 16, 2009)

ok how do i get this working for g6 lite?


----------



## GreatWisdom (Sep 16, 2009)

Just wondering is there ever going to be a patch for the ttds. I really want to play this game


----------



## m_babble (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there a way to get this to work on M3 Perfect (CF version) yet?
Please direct me to a fix if possible.


----------



## LFreeze (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello, one of the R4 Users left behind here.


So Seeing as there is no hope for us, What cart do you guys recommend? Preferably one that won't lose any support soon.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Sep 17, 2009)

is there a eng patch for the jap version of the game?


----------



## strikewolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, not to be annoying, its inevitable anyway lmao. I have the cyclo with 1.55 , i place a clean rom and enabled the action replay code(i had to manualy add the game to the cheat editor.) i tried with other firmwares, formatted my sd card, and no matter what I do I would always get 2 white screens, ive heard of people getting stuck at the saves but I cant get past the load. sorry I didnt want to crete a new topic for this, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

GreatWisdom said:
			
		

> is there a eng patch for the jap version of the game?



No there ain't I'm afraid.  People knew it was coming out officially in English so it never got worked on.  The copy protections so far have been defeated pretty easily, I don't think anyone could have seen this one coming! lol


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 17, 2009)

Have you guys noticed that the cheat database has been updated with an AR code for this game?

cheats.gbatemp.net


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 17, 2009)

strikewolf said:
			
		

> Hey guys, not to be annoying, its inevitable anyway lmao. I have the cyclo with 1.55 , i place a clean rom and enabled the action replay code(i had to manualy add the game to the cheat editor.) i tried with other firmwares, formatted my sd card, and no matter what I do I would always get 2 white screens, ive heard of people getting stuck at the saves but I cant get past the load. sorry I didnt want to crete a new topic for this, any help would be greatly appreciated.



CycloDS Team released new firmware! 1.56 beta 1.


To R4 and DSTT users: Get a CycloDS if you have the money. It has the most features and best support. If you don't have the money or don't need an in-game text reader, I would recommend M3 or Acekard. Look up flashcard comparisons on GBATemp.


----------



## mesaone (Sep 17, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Have you guys noticed that the cheat database has been updated with an AR code for this game?
> 
> cheats.gbatemp.net



Used a clean rom (or so i think) and tried the "backup enabler/gamefix code" option.

TTDS won't let me select a game save slot. (USRCHEAT.DAT)

R4 gives black screen after selecting save slot. (both CHEAT.DAT and USRCHEAT.DAT)

so I guess we're not quite there yet! getting another rom version, will try again on both flashcarts and edit post accordingly.


*EDIT: * tried with a "prepatched" rom, white screen on TTDS, and no save game select on R4


----------



## GreatWisdom (Sep 17, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> GreatWisdom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info man. do you know if there are any working patch for the ttds?


----------



## Sonia (Sep 17, 2009)

It's highly likely someone is.
That said, I really can't wait for a patch for this game. I tried to play it on mine, and all I got was a black screen, lol. Figures, huh?
What with people complaining about 'Pirated' games these days.

They really must not know that it's not pirating unless you sell it. Oi...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

GreatWisdom said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think anything has really changed since someone asked on the last page?  No there isn't a working patch for the DSTT at the mo, when one is released someone will post a thread about it.  Asking the same question that 50 people asked already won't yield a different result.  Just wait, when a working patch is available then someone will post about it.


----------



## strikewolf (Sep 17, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> strikewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the info, I installed it but I still get white screens, am I doing something wrong?
Edit: lmao I re downloaded the rom from somewhere else, not the xda one and it works now, thanks.


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Sep 17, 2009)

so the only game that will never work on my r4 is this one?


why!?!?#?$%


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Sep 17, 2009)

I think us DSTT users will have to wait for a firmware update from the proper channels instead of just AR codes.


----------



## geminisama (Sep 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> so the only game that will never work on my r4 is this one?
> 
> 
> why!?!?#?$%



Because the R4 is outdated, crap. The team's dead, so no updates. It doesn't work on YSMenu, which leaves you with one option; AR code.

And it's been stated that the code they have been making "seriously broke things", so I don't think it's even coming anymore. It would be best to update your cart, with or without the M&L3 issue.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Sep 17, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> GreatWisdom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i was just wondering. im in no rush to play it since im playing scribblenauts. it  will keep be busy until theres a patch.


----------



## englishteacher (Sep 17, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> GreatWisdom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most patch for copy protections actually involves binary editing on the .nds file. The file size remains the same after patching.

I wondered why Xenophobia patch also trimmed the .nds file, though.

The protection in this game when started the game is almost the same as KH:358/2 Days. That game also has freezing problem when you start a new game.

Copy protections get defeated pretty easily, it usually only on JAP Games, Japanese people found which address on the .nds file that used for copy protection and changed it so the game would be working on flashcarts.

I don't know if there is any person knew the binary address on this game that used for protection, though. This is a reason why there isn't a patch that is working on all flashcarts.


----------



## Lubbo (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry but i have been away and just wondering if theres a Fix for M3?


----------



## geminisama (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, a new Touchpod FW was released yesterday, that fixes M&L3 and the Pokemon games.


----------



## Disco (Sep 17, 2009)

I tried AR cheats with my ak2i and game doesn't let me choose the save file, just stays there....so cheats obviously are not working.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 17, 2009)

i keep getting a white screen, and i patched too, anyways do i ahve to use akaio 1.4.1, can i download it and use it along with ak2i firmware as well or do i need to just use akaio 1.41?? im kindof new to this stuff thanks 

also how do i add AR codes to the game, can someone help me with that?


----------



## Twin989 (Sep 17, 2009)

why did the M3 team make a firmware update for the M3 Real and zero but not the simply? it doesn't make any sense..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

Twin989 said:
			
		

> why did the M3 team make a firmware update for the M3 Real and zero but not the simply? it doesn't make any sense..



I'm gonna just make a keyboard macro for this seeing as how I've typed it in at least 30 times in the last few days, if you'd have read the last page or the page before that you would have seen the answer.

"The M3 Simply is just a rebadged R4, no more R4 = no more M3 Simply."


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

englishteacher said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I know exactly how cracking works.  It wasn't Japanese people who cracked the protection on most of the other releases, it was a team here on this very forum.  The protections on the other releases were pretty straightforward so they were cracked alot easier.  They found the "binary address" (as you call it) by running the game through a debugger (on the ST they used R.A.I.D, on the PC in the old days it was Soft-ICE, don't know what they use on the DS tho, probably No$GBA debug version).

The reason that the patch trimmed the .nds file is probably to stop hordes of people posting messages like "Is it safe to trim after I've patched it?".

edit : Damn, double post.  Sorry about that.


----------



## nuva (Sep 17, 2009)

It does work on acekard does it? 

I have an r4 and i just ordered an acekard


----------



## commandernojj (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea i've been patiently awaiting the R4 fix and I think I have reason to be a tad bit annoyed now I'm not gonna whine about it, I would just like to know which card was the one to have the game playable on it first, I figure if I update I won't have to worry about this situation again and be a happy camper.  Anyone?


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 17, 2009)

commandernojj said:
			
		

> Yea i've been patiently awaiting the R4 fix and I think I have reason to be a tad bit annoyed now I'm not gonna whine about it, I would just like to know which card was the one to have the game playable on it first, I figure if I update I won't have to worry about this situation again and be a happy camper.  Anyone?



Acekard, for example.


----------



## Mortenga (Sep 17, 2009)

There a fix for edge?
Just got ignored last time I asked.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

Mortenga said:
			
		

> There a fix for edge?
> Just got ignored last time I asked.



Yep, as far as I know the AR code works reasonably well for the Edge.  Still has occasional lock-up problems but it's playable.


----------



## Mortenga (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome, cause I had this one rom and it got to the save select screen and froze, so I got another one and it was just two white screens.

+1 Noob question: How do I put AR codes on an edge?


----------



## Insomniac (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there fix for g6 lite?


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 17, 2009)

it does not work on acekard.


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 17, 2009)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> it does not work on acekard.



Oh, if so, then how I'm playing it on Acekard right now? I'm not a magician, y'know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Use AKAIO with latest loader + a prepatched rom.


----------



## [Truth] (Sep 17, 2009)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> it does not work on acekard.


it works like a charm on acekard.
get akaio 1.4.1 proper repack and the newst loader from the downloads section and use the XPA crack on the clean rom.


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 17, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## derekg49 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry if this has been covered but is there a way to play M&L on M3 Perfect (aka M3 Lite).
I checked http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/ but there is no new firmware.
Is it  time to get a new card?


----------



## bolmedias (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry for posting what has already been posted millions of times, but I have looked through the entire thread and cannot find one clear solution.

I am using AKAIO 1.4.1 with what I think is the latest loader. I get the unresponsive File screen on a clean version of the ROM. I have seen one user mention an XPA patch. Where would I find and download such a thing?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

bolmedias said:
			
		

> Sorry for posting what has already been posted millions of times, but I have looked through the entire thread and cannot find one clear solution.
> 
> I am using AKAIO 1.4.1 with what I think is the latest loader. I get the unresponsive File screen on a clean version of the ROM. I have seen one user mention an XPA patch. Where would I find and download such a thing?



DS-Scene has it.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 17, 2009)

derekg49 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been covered but is there a way to play M&L on M3 Perfect (aka M3 Lite).
> I checked http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/ but there is no new firmware.
> Is it  time to get a new card?


http://rapidshare.com/files/280963692/G6_M3DS-R_A52.zip[/b]]*http://rapidshare.com/files/280963692/G6_M3DS-R_A52.zip*


----------



## Comedor (Sep 17, 2009)

If all other games come with this anti-piracy code we're... we're... that short word with f. The only I know is that it's been a sad week here in GBATemp, at least for R4 users  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## derekg49 (Sep 17, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> derekg49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats one hell of an anti-piracy they put in this game


----------



## derekg49 (Sep 17, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> derekg49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried this but its NOT for the M3 perfect (aka M3 Lite) but the M3 DS.
Went and bought Acekard as I think the M3 perfect has finally come to the end of it's usefull life (


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 17, 2009)

Guys, I've found a patch
http://ndsdl.com/4162-mario-luigi-bowsers-...patchcrack-usa/

I can confirm that it at least gets you passed the Choose Save File screen on an R4 kernal 1.18


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2009)

derekg49 said:
			
		

> miketh2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't most things that work with the M3 DS work with the R4? Just saying...

Not gonna test because I have some Heroes to watch and stuff to eat. Have fun with the next 100+ posts of bitching!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 17, 2009)

For those of you who want a patched rom, let me just say, go on skawo90's youtube channel. You'll find out the rest yourself. Seriously!


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 17, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> Guys, I've found a patch
> http://ndsdl.com/4162-mario-luigi-bowsers-...patchcrack-usa/
> 
> I can confirm that it at least gets you passed the Choose Save File screen on an R4 kernal 1.18


That's the same XPA crack posted above. It doesn't work for R4 as I've tried it. Post a vid of you playing it.


----------



## ad00 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ That's a DS real one, not DS simply.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh! Skawo is in this thread so he might not like me linking to his channel for "youknowwhat"!


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 17, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> pakistexican88x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... This is embarassing... I haf only checked whether it let me choose a save file and tuned it off because I was in a hurry. It gives me a black screen after I choose it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 17, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Pakistexican88x. How do you only have 30 posts when you signed up in the 11th of October! .


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I had originally signed up for help with modding my wii. Once I got all the helpi needed, I would only check back whenever I haf a friend that wanted me to mod his wii or if there was a game I couldn't play that needed further modding on my wii haha. I'm not you would call a "contrubutong member" lol. I tried to contribute tha patch but it was in vain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: scrach tha. Didn't realize it said '07. I actually joined when I got my r4. Then came back ayear later formy wii


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 17, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> Well I had originally signed up for help with modding my wii. Once I got all the helpi needed, I would only check back whenever I haf a friend that wanted me to mod his wii or if there was a game I couldn't play that needed further modding on my wii haha. I'm not you would call a "contrubutong member" lol. I tried to contribute tha patch but it was in vain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oH. Well, from now on. Stay! Not just for help on certain things! M'kay!


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 17, 2009)

You know I would but the site is so unbelivably slow, no doubt thanks to people like me who crowd the server whenever something new and exciting comes out lol


----------



## antonkan (Sep 17, 2009)

STOP SPAMMING ACROSS THIS TOPIC!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stop asking for fixes and stop asking for ROMs. IF YOU DON'T FOLLOW THE RULES, THE TOPIC WILL BE CLOSED!

Anyway, if you have the American version Mario and Luigi RPG 3 and if it frezzes on this game (even with patch or Action Replay code applied) on some flashcarts, try the following steps: 
Buy the retail version of Mario and Luigi RPG 3 in major retail video game stores across the Americas; or
Use the Japanese version of Mario and Luigi RPG 3; or
Buy M3 Real or M3i Zero and use the latest TouchPod firmware, in which that game works fine 100 percent (no frezzes and/or black screen).
That's your solutions for today.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 17, 2009)

^^ those aren't solutions


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> STOP SPAMMING ACROSS THIS TOPIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting solutions but the first will hardly ever be done!


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 18, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argh... so not much of a fix then, huh? D:


----------



## mr.grieves (Sep 18, 2009)

does anyone know how to get this working on a g6 lite??  if you can help me, i will ship you $5 on full tilt poker.  thanks guys.


----------



## topboy (Sep 18, 2009)

mr.grieves said:
			
		

> does anyone know how to get this working on a g6 lite??  if you can help me, i will ship you $5 on full tilt poker.  thanks guys.



i was wondering this too, minus that tilt poker bs.


----------



## darkloremaster (Sep 18, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Anyway, if you have the American version Mario and Luigi RPG 3 and if it frezzes on this game (even with patch or Action Replay code applied) on some flashcarts, try the following steps:
> Buy the retail version of Mario and Luigi RPG 3 in major retail video game stores across the Americas; or
> Use the Japanese version of Mario and Luigi RPG 3; or
> Buy M3 Real or M3i Zero and use the latest TouchPod firmware, in which that game works fine 100 percent (no frezzes and/or black screen).



skipping through pages so i'm unsure if this has been established.
xpa dropped a link to a patcher to this game waaaaaaay earlier in this thread. i used it and can confirm that it works with the acekard 2.1 on the latest public akaio (1.4.1).
screen flickers from time to time but rare enough to not disrupt gameplay.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 18, 2009)

So, if this is what I am to expect of games to come, maybe I should go and buy an Acekard? So far Mario and Luigi is the only game Ive tried that I have not been able to play on my R4. Pokemon HeartGold is the only game i've needed to patch in order to play. I dont want the same thing as this to happen with Kingdom Hearts and Spirit Tracks ;_;


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 18, 2009)

Just posting to say I'm playing it on a CycloDS.


----------



## SoraOwnsAll (Sep 18, 2009)

So it's going to be 100% impossible to play this on an R4? Dammit.

I guess I should go ahead and get a Cyclo then huh...? But then I will have to give up getting one of the PS3 games I want >_


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> So, if this is what I am to expect of games to come, maybe I should go and buy an Acekard? So far Mario and Luigi is the only game Ive tried that I have not been able to play on my R4. Pokemon HeartGold is the only game i've needed to patch in order to play. I dont want the same thing as this to happen with Kingdom Hearts and Spirit Tracks ;_;



that is because you don't play many of those japanese games
when they get localized and you are interested
you might need to patch lots of games


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

Its not 100% impossible to play it on the R4 i was able to play J version on the R4 its all a matter if anyone WANTS to make a patch for R4 a lot of people have already upgraded from R4 to other flash carts so they make patches or whatever for the new carts rather then going back to waste time on the old ones.


----------



## granville (Sep 18, 2009)

SoraOwnsAll said:
			
		

> So it's going to be 100% impossible to play this on an R4? Dammit.
> 
> I guess I should go ahead and get a Cyclo then huh...? But then I will have to give up getting one of the PS3 games I want >_


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 18, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> pakistexican88x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## englishteacher (Sep 18, 2009)

Does this game protection can be bypassed by hex editing the ROM like most Japanese game protection? Anyone tried this yet?

Weird, so many pages but no one mention this. I don't know what XPA Patch do, it could be hex editing but as far as I know hex editing patch doesn't trimmed the ROM like XPA Patch did. Maybe it still need some improvement.

On Japanese games, the hex address that need editing so the protection can be bypassed is found on 1-2 days. I wonder why it took this long to find the protection hex address, I guess no one skilled enough to find them like Japanese people.


----------



## pong106 (Sep 18, 2009)

I can imagine Mario laughing at us and pointing fingers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mario here indicates Nintendo. Go Ninty!


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 18, 2009)

englishteacher said:
			
		

> Does this game protection can be bypassed by hex editing the ROM like most Japanese game protection? Anyone tried this yet?
> 
> Weird, so many pages but no one mention this. I don't know what XPA Patch do, it could be hex editing but as far as I know hex editing patch doesn't trimmed the ROM like XPA Patch did. Maybe it still need some improvement.
> 
> On Japanese games, the hex address that need editing so the protection can be bypassed is found on 1-2 days. I wonder why it took this long to find the protection hex address, I guess no one skilled enough to find them like Japanese people.



1. You don't know what hex editing is.

2. You don't know how hex editing works.

3. You don't know what the protections are or how complicated they are.

4. You're racist.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

englishteacher said:
			
		

> Does this game protection can be bypassed by hex editing the ROM like most Japanese game protection? Anyone tried this yet?
> 
> Weird, so many pages but no one mention this. I don't know what XPA Patch do, it could be hex editing but as far as I know hex editing patch doesn't trimmed the ROM like XPA Patch did. Maybe it still need some improvement.
> 
> On Japanese games, the hex address that need editing so the protection can be bypassed is found on 1-2 days. I wonder why it took this long to find the protection hex address, I guess no one skilled enough to find them like Japanese people.


O.O...your name is English Teacher yet your English isn't that great lol!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 18, 2009)

Considering that a patch might not be released, I'm thinking of scraping the barrel and translating the J version of the game.


----------



## wezwii (Sep 18, 2009)

its crap.


----------



## SolDav (Sep 18, 2009)

So Nintendo is going to win this one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I never saw any need to upgrade my old R4-card (why would I? Until now he played all the games I wanted), but one game is not going to make me say goodbye to my faithful, black DS-card. I'll just keep on hoping that there will be a patch oneday.


----------



## Rfire (Sep 18, 2009)

So the end has come at last for SuperCard CF/Supercard SD, R4, and some other flash carts. It was fun while it lasted though. Gotta give credit where credit is due, Nintendo finally did it. Good work..

If we're lucky we'll still be able to backup and play third party titles. I doubt Nintendo will license this impenetrable protection to them.


----------



## abc99 (Sep 18, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> Guys, I've found a patch
> http://ndsdl.com/4162-mario-luigi-bowsers-...patchcrack-usa/
> 
> I can confirm that it at least gets you passed the Choose Save File screen on an R4 kernal 1.18



**** VIRUS WARNING ****

FYI

Visiting this site linked above by pakistexican88x caused my PC to be infected with a virus and rendered it unable.  I was using Opera.  Avira detected a virus in an exe in the temp dir and then the machine crashed.

Currently scanning with Avira's rescue boot cd.  There are two exes found/renamed with the virus "TR/Vilsel.blk" so far.  PC still cannot boot.


----------



## joe_90 (Sep 18, 2009)

CycloDS 1.56Beta3 fixes this and allows scribble to play again ok, so expect a final in a few days


----------



## hafzul.bhuiyan (Sep 18, 2009)

i think i tried every possible way to play this game on my dstt and on my dstti .. no luck ... ( do you the dstt ppl they DIED?!?!)

I was actually looking forward to this game for a long time!! its so trajic...

F*CK U MARIO ... U MOTHER F*CKER!!!!

IF THIS HAPPENS WITH KINGDOM HEARTS.... IDK WTF I AM GUNNA DO!!!!! 

skrew u stupid nintendo .., U CHEAP BASTERDS ,  A**HOLEZ!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

hafzul.bhuiyan said:
			
		

> i think i tried every possible way to play this game on my dstt and on my dstti .. no luck ... ( do you the dstt ppl they DIED?!?!)
> There's no way to run the rom on the DSTT/DSTTi
> 
> 
> ...


You're having a mental breakdown because you can't copy a game for free and your calling Nintendo cheap?


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 18, 2009)

hafzul.bhuiyan said:
			
		

> i think i tried every possible way to play this game on my dstt and on my dstti .. no luck ... ( do you the dstt ppl they DIED?!?!)
> 
> I was actually looking forward to this game for a long time!! its so trajic...
> 
> ...



Dude... take a chill pill, yo... Buy yourself an actual copy if you love the franchise so much...


----------



## Raika (Sep 18, 2009)

hafzul.bhuiyan said:
			
		

> i think i tried every possible way to play this game on my dstt and on my dstti .. no luck ... ( do you the dstt ppl they DIED?!?!)
> 
> I was actually looking forward to this game for a long time!! its so trajic...
> 
> ...


Just buy the fucking game. At least you're getting the game for free so don't complain...

Anyway I'm not that interested in this game, since I got bored of PiT. But I DID enjoy SuperStar Saga though, so I hope this will be a good game.


----------



## hafzul.bhuiyan (Sep 18, 2009)

-i did buy the flashkart with money right??
-i already  pre ordered the kingdom hearts
- u kno i thing ur right i was over-reacting ... i just ordered the mario....


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 18, 2009)

nintendo finally did it...they bet all of the hackers, just imagine... if when a game gets developed nintendo puts the same anti piracy code on it, almost all of us with be unable to play any game and we will all be forced to....spend money :'( good job nintendo you finally did it you should be proud

although i bet in 5 years someone will figure it out and laugh at how stupid we all are to not have figured it out


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

hafzul.bhuiyan said:
			
		

> -i did buy the flashkart with money right??



And how much of that money went into the pockets of Nintendo or game developers?  Buying a flashcart does not equal supporting Nintendo or game developers.  You pad cash for it because you knew it would save you loads of cash, no other reason.


----------



## hafzul.bhuiyan (Sep 18, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> hafzul.bhuiyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true.....  any ways i hope they do come out with a patch ... not for me ( seeing as i already bought it) but for the other dstt/dstti customers


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 18, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> For those of you who want a patched rom, let me just say, go on skawo90's youtube channel. You'll find out the rest yourself. Seriously!
> 
> Hayz!
> 
> ...



I spent a long time here on the GBAtemp and I never saw a bigger noob. Congratulations.


----------



## Mortenga (Sep 18, 2009)

This game was working on my edge yesterday with the AR code.

It isn't working today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any ideas why anyone?


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 18, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> SoraOwnsAll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srabelpawz (Sep 18, 2009)

just because 10 people decide they were done trying to make a patch for the R4 doesn't mean it will never be patched or the firmware updated. Just do what these guys have been fricken telling you from page 1 and have some damn patience. even if it doesn't get fixed you can also do what these guys said and either buy a flashcart already tested and working OR buy the retail version of the game. Tired of reading the same exact whiny posts over and over.  now that I mentioned R4 let's see how many people ask if there is a working patch over and over again


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 18, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Anyway I'm not that interested in this game, since I got bored of PiT. But I DID enjoy SuperStar Saga though, so I hope this will be a good game.



Yeah, I was wondering if anyone who's been able to play it could say whether it's closer to the SSS (like a real free-roam RPG) or PiT(felt like you were just going through levels)


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 18, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Covarr (Sep 18, 2009)

Has anybody tried unpacking US and Japanese versions with DS Lazy, and putting US version files into the Japanese version?

I know this works for undubs, but it might be feasible to put the US version's font and text data, and simply bypass the copy protection altogether.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 18, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> miketh2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2009)

hafzul.bhuiyan said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I highly doubt you bought it based on your previous post that was filled with stupidity. If you bought Bowsers Inside Story why the hell would you angry. I also doubt that you were saying that for the "other" DSTT/DSTTi customers. Please be a noob somewhere else. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2009)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohai!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's no water coming out of the pipe? That's akward. I'm not aware of any way to "activate" the water so it can come out the pipe. After finishing a sidequest (Shroobs) I went to the pipe and there was water. Sorry if I'm not of much help!

Edit: Edited "noob part" out of the quote since it seemed like I has said the quote.


----------



## stonefry (Sep 18, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> pakistexican88x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in California and have ordered from DX three times. Usually takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Skizzo (Sep 18, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Twin989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. You must really like seeing your sig or something. Why in the fuck would you spam the boards with the same message 30 or more times in just a few days?  

Can't you see you're just as bad as the people you are complaining about? Shit, if you MUST respond to these fucking nimrods for some unknown reason, try a PM. Of course, then we wouldn't get to see your stupid sig 30 or more times in just a few days. Damn, nevermind...


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 18, 2009)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Has anybody tried unpacking US and Japanese versions with DS Lazy, and putting US version files into the Japanese version?
> 
> I know this works for undubs, but it might be feasible to put the US version's font and text data, and simply bypass the copy protection altogether.
> Yes.
> ...


TrolleyDave is making a relevant and factual post for all the people too lazy to read or use the search function. He's actually doing a lot of good posting in that regard. He is on topic and reinforcing helpful information. Contributing to the discussion is a GOOD POST. People who make good posts are GOOD POSTERS.
Deriding someone for offering a reasonable explanation, going so far as to say it's just as bad as asking the same "why doesn't it work?" is completely ridiculous and more insulting than a normal derail. 
Skizzo, don't bother posting if you're not going to add anything to the topic at hand please.


----------



## Skizzo (Sep 18, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave is making a relevant and factual post for all the people too lazy to read or use the search function. He's actually doing a lot of good posting in that regard. He is on topic and reinforcing helpful information. Contributing to the discussion is a GOOD POST. People who make good posts are GOOD POSTERS.
> Deriding someone for offering a reasonable explanation, going so far as to say it's just as bad as asking the same "why doesn't it work?" is completely ridiculous and more insulting than a normal derail.
> Skizzo, don't bother posting if you're not going to add anything to the topic at hand please.


So, now posting the same fucking message 30 or more times in a few days isn't known as spam, it's 'reinforcing'!! I'll have to remember that one the next time I'm looking to increase my post count. I bet the mods would just love it if everyone started posting their 'on topic helpful information' posts 30 or more times every few days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I see how he has over 3,000 posts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I think I'll bother or not bother posting according to my liking, not yours. Please stop telling me when or how to post.


----------



## pinesal (Sep 18, 2009)

Any way to get this rom to work on m3 Simply yet?  I did something to my M3 simply awhile ago. Installed Ys menu or something like that. I tried the latest cheat.dat but it says it only works with ackard and cycloDS


----------



## Hypershad12 (Sep 18, 2009)

Great game altogether. Just got out of Bowser!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2009)

pinesal said:
			
		

> Any way to get this rom to work on m3 Simply yet?  I did something to my M3 simply awhile ago. Installed Ys menu or something like that. I tried the latest cheat.dat but it says it only works with ackard and cycloDS



No, no, no, NO! There is no patch for Bowsers Inside Story that is currently working on the M3 Simply and there probably won't be for a long time. If you want the game just buy it. This was mentioned before!


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 19, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Great game altogether. Just got out of Bowser!


Same and at exactly as soon as i read this post!


----------



## StingX (Sep 19, 2009)

My final opinion on this

1.if an R4 fix ever comes via Ysmenu or AR code great 

2.if not oh well never buying this because of how bad 2 was (2 was the last game I actually bought for Ds in fact har)


----------



## HBK (Sep 19, 2009)

No luck for DSTT, huh? Well, I'll keep on playing Pokemon.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 19, 2009)

StingX said:
			
		

> My final opinion on this
> 
> 1.if an R4 fix ever comes via Ysmenu or AR code great
> 
> 2.if not oh well never buying this because of how bad 2 was (2 was the last game I actually bought for Ds in fact har)



Then why the hell are you on a freakin DS forum, about a game you don't like? It got a 9.5 from IGN, so whine somewhere else, plox.


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just started playing this. It's not bad, but i feel as if the conversations get drawn on really really long. It gets pretty boring watching sometimes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Skizzo said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers HB, well appreciated!


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 19, 2009)

stonefry said:
			
		

> miketh2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've ordered from DealExtreme before as well, and my friend orders from there maybe once a week. Doesn't take too long.


----------



## G2K (Sep 19, 2009)

I went half way through the posts and can't be bothered to read them all. How can I get this to work on an EZFlash Vi? Or is there still not a way?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> I went half way through the posts and can't be bothered to read them all. How can I get this to work on an EZFlash Vi? Or is there still not a way?



Use the crack from xpa or AR code and run it using the latest kernal/firmware.


----------



## Raika (Sep 19, 2009)

Argh I guess I should go look for my long lost SuperCard... I can't wait anymore...


----------



## G2K (Sep 19, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> G2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Ta11on (Sep 19, 2009)

I have looked all over here and google... is there a way to get this to work on the SuperCard DS Onei?


----------



## Chanser (Sep 19, 2009)

Ta11on said:
			
		

> I have looked all over here and google... is there a way to get this to work on the SuperCard DS Onei?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=179032&st=0


----------



## VLinh (Sep 19, 2009)

Is there an R4 Ysmenu or DSTT fix out there working for anyone?

Been searching but havent found a working one

Thanks =D


----------



## Leo99999 (Sep 19, 2009)

Twoacross said:
			
		

> Is there an R4 Ysmenu or DSTT fix out there working for anyone?
> 
> Been searching but havent found a working one
> 
> Thanks =D


No, there isn't one currently

On that topic, is there anything that might be able to be done for an r4 fix? If not, I'll just buy an M3 Real or something


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 19, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Argh I guess I should go look for my long lost SuperCard... I can't wait anymore...



SC is better than an R4 or DSTT imo... why wouldn't you use SC all the time as your main card?


----------



## Crescent (Sep 19, 2009)

if the problem with the R4 is that you cant get past the select save screen, would it be possible if you just use a SAV data that already made a file and then use that to continue playing? that seems like the best possible way for the R4's as of now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Crescent said:
			
		

> if the problem with the R4 is that you cant get past the select save screen, would it be possible if you just use a SAV data that already made a file and then use that to continue playing? that seems like the best possible way for the R4's as of now.



Won't work because the copy protection stops you from being able to select a save.


----------



## Lazycus (Sep 19, 2009)

I can never follow the logic that better copy protections lead people to buy the original cart.  If anything it leads people to buy a new flash cart.  My current set up is a G6Lite+CycloDS but I got good use out of a M3DSSimply and a plain old PASSCARD before that.  Why would you buy an original game for the same price or even more than a currently supported flash cart?

I also don't understand why people post only to mock those who still use older flash carts and even try to mock the carts themselves?  . . .or those that are delighted to see flash cart users stopped from playing a certain game if only for a few hours . . . or owners of older flash carts who think that posting over and over again will somehow bring them a crack/patch/update sooner if at all.

I guess I am CHORTLES AT ALMOST ALL OF YOU.  Now go find those beans.


----------



## commandernojj (Sep 19, 2009)

Well this finally drove me to getting an acekard 2i honestly, I patiently waited, and it seems like the R4 is now just that unwanted grandfather that nobody ever wants to look at.  

Plus acekard 2i's are dirt cheap


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

commandernojj said:
			
		

> Well this finally drove me to getting an acekard 2i honestly, I patiently waited, and it seems like the R4 is now just that unwanted grandfather that nobody ever wants to look at.
> 
> Plus acekard 2i's are dirt cheap


Good job maybe you can start a revolution and get more people to follow in your example then there will be less complaining for fixes =D


----------



## derekg49 (Sep 19, 2009)

commandernojj said:
			
		

> Well this finally drove me to getting an acekard 2i honestly, I patiently waited, and it seems like the R4 is now just that unwanted grandfather that nobody ever wants to look at.
> 
> Plus acekard 2i's are dirt cheap



Me too.  
You can't expect old technology (R4 or M3 Perfect) to work for ever.
Shame but that's the way it goes.


----------



## Anthraxx (Sep 19, 2009)

Is the Acekard 2i on DealExtreme legit? If indeed it is and it's $12, I'm definitely upgrading.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Yah, I brought two, and both of them works, but I don't need two, I'm just using one of it. Anyway, I havent't check the update for this game for weeks. Can someone post me the update for Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story AceKard patch


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 19, 2009)

all i gotta say is,"THANKS DRIAN"!
i forgot how i found an i touch-ds on my bus (school bus)
and now i can play it!(i didn't know wat website it is to update 
it but now i know)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 19, 2009)

I want to release a save for this game,its beaten. But not 100% all I did is beat it and didn't do any side missions or anything. Is it a good idea to release O.O Since its not 100% lol


----------



## katsuce (Sep 19, 2009)

so that means I have to get rid of my old supercard SD ?

almost 4 years since I got it, it was fun


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

It doesn't matter if it's 100% completed or not, just upload it, some people might like it.

*Posts merged*



			
				katsuce said:
			
		

> so that means I have to get rid of my old supercard SD ?
> 
> almost 4 years since I got it, it was fun


Buy a DSOne, it's the best.


----------



## G2K (Sep 19, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I just tried it. Mic test gives me a white screen and Black screen after choosing a save file. What now?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 19, 2009)

I released it O.O But when people try to download it says Forbidden,but maby there evaluating it. =/
I will just re upload if it doesn't work.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> G2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't tell you.  I've heard other people say they're playing on the EZ-Flash using the latest beta kernal and the xpa crack so was just relaying that.  Try posting in the EZ-Flash section, you might get a result there.

edit : Check this thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=179267


----------



## DcThePurger (Sep 19, 2009)

Has there been a successful fix that lets you play through the whole game for Supercard DSone users? My friend has this flashcard and he is looking for a patch or something. Thanks.


----------



## baronluigi (Sep 19, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Crescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XPA crack works fine and allows you select a save in R4 1.18. The problem is that it fails at the same point where the Japanese ones failed: AT THE BEGGINING. The YSMENU is not compatible with the cracked game, but as far as i know, avoids the R4 and M3 SIMPLY fail of the begginig.

Is there any way to edit the game with an Hexadecimal program, like people made with the release number 2838, to edit the rom, delete the bypass protection and load it in YSMENU?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

baronluigi said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's basically what the xpa crack does as far as I know.  I haven't really looked at it but it should be the same as any crack for a computer game.  I think the problem is the way flashcarts patch the games on the fly to run on the particular cart, I'm not sure that it's 100% standardised type thing.  So the R4s patching system itself could be whats breaking the rom rather than a faulty crack, if you see what I mean.  I'm just guessing here tho.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 20, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> baronluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually a pretty good theory!


----------



## Dueler (Sep 20, 2009)

For Edge users that cannot seem to get it to work with the edge even with the AR cheat ive found the solution.

Use: The method for EDGE that uses the AR cheat + Original Rom + Firmware V1.5
MASH (A) REALLY FAST UNTIL YOUR IN THE GAME!!!

For some reason if you let the title screen sit at all it will cause the game menu to freeze.

By Mashing A the entire time it was loading it skipped the title intro, went right into new game and started a new file.

Ive been trying to get it to work for days with the AR cheat lol.

Anyway it worked for me so goodluck for you too..

(No more "It depends on the speed of your micro SD"
Because it doesnt, i have a really fast real 2gb and a really slow fake 8gb and i had to use the same method to get it running on both cards.)


----------



## DcThePurger (Sep 20, 2009)

Aw damn, can someone please help me? I'm running this game through the acekard2i AKAIO's latest version firmware, and I get the game running fine since I'm already past 7 hours into the game, but I'm experiencing issues along the way. It freezes way too often and at random moments. It's up to the point where I don't even know how many times it froze on me. Anyone else experience these constant freezes on their successful playthrough in the game? Let me know if there's a fix, thank you so much.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 20, 2009)

DcThePurger said:
			
		

> Aw damn, can someone please help me? I'm running this game through the acekard2i AKAIO's latest version firmware, and I get the game running fine since I'm already past 7 hours into the game, but I'm experiencing issues along the way. It freezes way too often and at random moments. It's up to the point where I don't even know how many times it froze on me. Anyone else experience these constant freezes on their successful playthrough in the game? Let me know if there's a fix, thank you so much.



I beat the game and haven't froze once,Im using Akaio latest version,Acekard 2i on the latest DSi firmware with Phantom hack.
I would try to reformat maby,get the game again. And run the patch on it. I know that's not much help,but when were both kinda using the same setup and 1 has problems and the other doesn't there isn't much I can say.


----------



## DcThePurger (Sep 20, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> DcThePurger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's Phantom Hack, if you don't mind me asking? I just searched a youtube video on it and everyone in the comments section said it's a joke.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 20, 2009)

DcThePurger said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its real,its the Danny Phantom hack to flash the card and make it work on the latest firmware. Its called phantom hack because it replaces the Acekard symbol with a picture of Danny Phantom,some gay cartoon from Nick. lol


----------



## DcThePurger (Sep 20, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> DcThePurger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mind telling me how to set it up? This might not fix my freezing problem, but it's worth a try!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

DcThePurger said:
			
		

> You mind telling me how to set it up? This could maybe fix my freezing problem, but it's worth a try!



It's only useful if you've got a DSi with firmware version 1.4, all it does is allow the cart to pass Nintendo's block nothing more.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 20, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> DcThePurger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup,what he said. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=174529 that's the fix anyways if you aren't on the latest DSi firmware.


----------



## SoraOwnsAll (Sep 20, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> SoraOwnsAll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mlwy45 (Sep 20, 2009)

I gave up on this game, said "screw it, if i want it that bad i will buy the game." besides i still have tons more to complete anyway.


----------



## JesseB (Sep 20, 2009)

SoraOwnsAll said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoraOwnsAll (Sep 20, 2009)

JesseB said:
			
		

> SoraOwnsAll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 21, 2009)

mlwy45 said:
			
		

> I gave up on this game, said "screw it, *if i want it that bad i will buy the game.*" besides i still have tons more to complete anyway.



Or buy a better flash cart for cheaper?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 21, 2009)

This game is AWESOME but I am stuck in this damn bug that I cant beat. FLAME PIPE 
MARIO AND LUIGI vs. SCUTLET
is where I am stuck. But overall, AWESOME game.


----------



## rbasous (Sep 21, 2009)

yes good game but doesn't deserve all this hype and .. u know what , its pretty close to partner in time , almost all the same weapon items and stuff, but the guys who got it working just like  to show off a little bit more than usually to annoy the ppl who weren't that lucky , that's all , its a good game , but far from awesome . in my opinion anyway


----------



## geminisama (Sep 21, 2009)

Same weapons/items? You're aware the hammer has been in every Paper Mario, and Mario and Luigi right? Same with most of the items and specials. Same thing with most rpg/game franchises, such as Final Fantasy. Alot of the same weapons, items, monsters, spells, summons, themes, etc. Yet I don't see people complaining about that.


----------



## mesaone (Sep 21, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> I can never follow the logic that better copy protections lead people to buy the original cart.  If anything it leads people to buy a new flash cart.




I agree that most people would buy a new flashcart. But _some_ will buy the game. I'm sure the R&D money that went into the copy protection will eventually be made back many times over as a result, especially if they include it (modified for each game I guess) in all their new releases

either way, making it a pain in the ass for people to pirate is a good thing for business


----------



## hobbykitjr (Sep 21, 2009)

Haven't they seen studies that pirates also do some of the most buying?
I tried out scribblenauts and didn't like it, but when i "tried" out Prof layton and loved it i bought it and its sequel.

I haven't played any Mario Rpg's. I usually enjoy classic Jap RPGs (FF1-10, CT&CC).
Im not spending $35 on a gamble since i was recently laid off.

Basically i try anything thats worth a damn, and almost every game i beat, i end up buying
Though most of the time i download it, play it for 5 min and forget about it.

If you think about, pirating is my way to counter over advertising and paid reviews on games that actually suck.
I have as DSTT and a DS Lite. I will probably just never see this game, oh well.


----------



## flusflus89 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, I first looked up this topic when the game came out because I only had a R4 clone (disgusting one at that) and the game obviously didn't work.

I ended up buying an Acekard 2i and setting it up in my DS Lite with the latest version of AKAIO. The patched version of the game worked like a charm and I'm playing like crazy too. Good game.

When I read here about this akaio OPEN SOURCE thingy I just couldn't pass it up and was it worth it. I only knew the broken firmware of the R4-III so AKAIO blew my mind. Can't recommend it enough (though the acekard itself is a little shitty in terms of hardware)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

ak2 , ak2i , akrpg users
you can now play the game with clean rom
because akaio 1.5 is out


----------



## Corridor (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry if this is a really obvious question, but I only have a DS Lite and not a DSi. Will the Acekard 2 run this rom, or is it only the Acekard 2i?

edit - the guy above me answers this, sorry ignore me


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 22, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ak2 , ak2i , akrpg users
> you can now play the game with clean rom
> because akaio 1.5 is out



just saw this on the front page. can't wait to get my 2i in the mail


----------



## Chanser (Sep 22, 2009)

After an hour of play time, this game is awesome.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 22, 2009)

So can anyone say whether this is closer to Superstar Saga or Partners In Time? rbasous said it was like PiT, but he gave a poor comparison. I want to know if it's more free-roam-ish like SS, or if it just feels like you're going through levels like PiT?


----------



## Mortenga (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, I managed to get an hour and a half's worth of play time and now it doesn't work anymore, just freezes at the save select screen.. Was working fine for a few days


----------



## DoS (Sep 22, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ak2 , ak2i , akrpg users
> you can now play the game with clean rom
> because akaio 1.5 is out


It still flickers the top screen every start of a battle (with Mario & Luigi at least) and in some cinematics, doesn't it?

When I start a battle and those stars appear there is one star that always appears on the top of the top screen very quickly, which makes me think the game is not completely fixed yet.

Or is this common and not fixable?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mortenga said:
			
		

> Wow, I managed to get an hour and a half's worth of play time and now it doesn't work anymore, just freezes at the save select screen.. Was working fine for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that may be part of the hack,but I know what you mean,the little screen tears during the cut scenes and just before a battle. I'm not sure about it,but didn't stop me from playing. Its a very minor glitch,but it would be cool if it could be fixed.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 22, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> So can anyone say whether this is closer to Superstar Saga or Partners In Time? rbasous said it was like PiT, but he gave a poor comparison. I want to know if it's more free-roam-ish like SS, or if it just feels like you're going through levels like PiT?



I never played SS, so I wouldn't know, but IGN gave it a 9.5! Give it a shot! All games should have a level of progression, so I'm not sure what you mean by "just going through levels or free-roam-ish".


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 22, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> pakistexican88x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean that PiT felt like i was just being taken to the next location, or "level", and in SS, there was a like a main world map that you would walk around in to get to the area you had to go to next, sometimes revisiting some places (not sure if you revisited places in PiT, though. I wasn't able to finish it).

Edit: i found the term i was looking for. PiT felt a bit "linear"


----------



## Flare183 (Sep 22, 2009)

Enerccio said:
			
		

> NeoFire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.< The cheat works for the Japanese version the the DSTT, but not on the English/American version. I even took my Japanese save file and named it as the save file for the english ROM, the save shows up but I can't select it.


----------



## srabelpawz (Sep 23, 2009)

I bought the Acekard 2 from that deals website and got it in like 4 or 5 days.  I've been using R4 for the longest so not quite sure how to use action replay on the A2.  Will the CHEATDAT. file in the downloads section contain any cheats for Bowsers inside story or does the PROPER 1.4 or 1.5 already have them? Like I said though, I'm new to using this card so if there is any flaming be easy aight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: O.K. figured out how to use the cheats but my first question still stands.  Is there a file in the download section that has cheats besides the one that gets to skip the piracy checks or whatever it does. like infinite health and all that nonsense


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

srabelpawz,

if you are using akaio 1.5, you don't need any bypass code or anti piracy code

cheats.gbatemp.net to download the latest database 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



remember after updating your cheat database you need to REBUILT
by the way, the HP/SP never decrease code is broken


----------



## googs (Sep 23, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Yes, a new Touchpod FW was released yesterday, that fixes M&L3 and the Pokemon games.




i was just wonderin if there is a m3 sakura fix not touchpod cuz its kinda gettin on my nerves?
if there is please notify me as soon as possible at [email protected]
please


----------



## srabelpawz (Sep 23, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> srabelpawz,
> 
> if you are using akaio 1.5, you don't need any bypass code or anti piracy code
> 
> ...


Cool.  Yeah the game has been working great so far.  My son wants to use cheats so I will oblidge him.  One last question.  What do you mean I need to rebuild or should I just stop being lazy and google it or something?  Thanks for your help by the way.  at least it's a change from the "Does it work on the R4?" questions. For all you people that just got a boner seeing the word *R4* to my knowledge the game still will *NOT WORK ON THE R4* so please don't ask


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

well, rebuild means that after u have modified your cheat file, u have to make the changes reflect in your cheat file.

You can do this by going to the cheat option and press Y to rebuild


----------



## googs (Sep 23, 2009)

QUOTE(geminisama @ Sep 17 2009, 03:19 AM) 
Yes, a new Touchpod FW was released yesterday, that fixes M&L3 and the Pokemon games.



i was just wonderin if there is a m3 sakura fix not touchpod cuz its kinda gettin on my nerves?
if there is please notify me as soon as possible at [email protected]
please


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 23, 2009)

No, check back here for your answer, we will not email you, only spam you


----------



## srabelpawz (Sep 23, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> well, rebuild means that after u have modified your cheat file, u have to make the changes reflect in your cheat file.
> 
> You can do this by going to the cheat option and press Y to rebuild


thanks for the info.  much appreciated.  hopefully my dumb a** can do it but hey I'm sure I could burn water


----------



## niu (Sep 23, 2009)

DSonei beta ndspatch for 4178
http://bbs.supercard.sc/viewthread.php?tid...age=1#pid135947



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Put a temporary version, open the "Allow patch, speed patch" Please note that before the game to set a good pace, archiving in psram in level game please re-boot,
> In order to preserve the progress, the perfect version, needs to be substantially modify the kernel, will be released later


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

srabelpawz said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, if u ever are able to burn water, mind teaching me so i could show this off as a skill


----------



## Fenix21 (Sep 23, 2009)

thank for games


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2009)

Compelted this yesterday after about 22.30 hours gameplay.  Really enjoyed it, one of the best games on the DS in my opinion.  Expected the final battle to be a bit tougher mind.


----------



## Comedor (Sep 24, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Compelted this yesterday after about 22.30 hours gameplay.  Really enjoyed it, one of the best games on the DS in my opinion.  Expected the final battle to be a bit tougher mind.


----------



## jessew (Sep 24, 2009)

indeed. does anyone know what to do to to make this game work on R4 yet or no?


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 24, 2009)

jessew said:
			
		

> indeed. does anyone know what to do to to make this game work on R4 yet or no?



QUIT ASKING! they will say so if there is one.
its just that since i track this topic...
now it's pretty much so much spam...

On topic: the game was tight! i never knew the last boss would be so easy
( i am and was in lvl 40s)
i am awsomely strong with no cheats.


----------



## srabelpawz (Sep 24, 2009)

Jonkswa said:
			
		

> jessew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's why there are 51 pages. 50 of them are people asking if it works on the R4 yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm like 12 hours in and love this game.  My son uses the other save file and tries to compete with me to see who can beat it first(of course I'm gonna let him win, I'm not an a**hole) Back to my cheats dilemma and probably the last I'll ask on the subject.  Do cheats work on the cracked version of the file or only the original? I heard the HP/SP code is broken anyway but the max money code doesn't work either. I'm playing the cracked rom and not the original on the the Acekard2. Fantastic flashcard btw


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

cheats only work on a clean rom, somehow the crack will block the cheat engine.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 26, 2009)

Jonkswa said:
			
		

> jessew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is actually pretty disappointing. The final boss battle in Superstar Saga was painfully hard, and I loved every second of it.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 26, 2009)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Compelted this yesterday after about 22.30 hours gameplay.  Really enjoyed it, one of the best games on the DS in my opinion.  Expected the final battle to be a bit tougher mind.


I lol'd.


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 26, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Thiago Kotaki May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's true but it's just that kanye is a GAYFISH.
*lol'd my pants*(not really)
and also why is the rating for the game so low?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

i guess i have to say this again

*CHEATS WORK ON CLEAN ROM! DON'T COMPLAIN IF YOU ARE USING PATCHED ROM!

WE SUPPORT CLEAN ROM ONLY! IS NOT OUR JOB TO MAKE SURE THE CODE WORKS ON PATCHED ROM!

HP/SP NEVER DECREASE CODES ARE FIXED! IT WILL BE FIXED BY NEXT UPDATE
IF YOU ARE IMPATIENT AND YOU NEED THAT CODE TO CLEAR THE GAME
SIMPLY GO USE R4CCE TO ADD THOSE CODES YOURSELF

THERE ARE TUTORIALS AND GUIDE OUT THERE
GOOGLE AND CHEAT FORUM IS YOUR BEST FRIEND*


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Jonkswa said:
			
		

> and also why is the rating for the game so low?



I guess having a score of 0 with 0 votes is _really low_ huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL wrong thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The KH syndrom got to me.

But its not low, considering many people found it easy. I think its great but certainly not a high score.

But overall, I think its still pretty ok.


----------



## bluetieman (Sep 26, 2009)

Does this work with Supercard SD?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 27, 2009)

i was just too lazy to look for the fitting thread:.
is there somebody who have  beaten the jp version of the game?
is the jpn version of the game playable without having any knowledge of the language?
are the levels wide, open or first strict and close? 
hell i want this game, but until a fix is revealed i would also beat it first on jp:.
help? thx!


----------



## Preacher (Sep 27, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> cheats only work on a clean rom, somehow the crack will block the cheat engine.



Isn't it just that the GameID is different after the patch? You can look it up on your patched rom (CCE 1.01 has that function) and then make the change in the cheat database and the cheats should work. *Note:* I haven't tried it myself with this game, but worst case scenario would be that you waste 5 minutes of your time.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

*GOOD NEWS FOR r4 (Ysmenu) and DSTT USER 
IS FIXED

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=181...p;#entry2283141*

Preacher,
changing the ID doesn't work
cheat just don't work on the patched rom
the address seems to be  the same
but it just doesn't work


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

Preacher said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didn't work, that was the first thing that i tried after i had patched, changed the game ID.


----------



## tenkai (Sep 27, 2009)

so does it work or not??


----------



## Aznguy82x (Sep 28, 2009)

This is great I got it to work with the ysmenu for my R4. Got past the save select screen.


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 28, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> Jonkswa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually *took only 4 turns to beat the last boss*!(tooooooo easy!)
(nintendo u fail to make it hard , but win to make it really,really,really, fun!)

Edit: *I'M NOT LYING.*

Edit 2: yeah, i loved the last boss in there because it was actually chanlenging ALOT.
(i mean in superstar saga, and i actually own the game)


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 28, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *GOOD NEWS FOR r4 (Ysmenu) and DSTT USER
> IS FIXED
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=181...p;#entry2283141*



edit: crap. i just ordered an Acekard 2i a week ago, too...


----------



## katsuce (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm gonna quitly wait in a corner for a couple of months , waiting for a supercard SD update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If there isn't one , well , too bad .


----------



## alternate (Sep 28, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you lost what $12?  Poor you.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 28, 2009)

Any news on an EDGE/Cyclo fix?


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 28, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you pay 12$ for no more hassling with Anti-Piracy. You paid 12$ so you wouldn't have to wait anymore.


----------



## jerbz (Sep 28, 2009)

im in love with this game
first time i spent 4 hours straight on my ds
only to realize it was 5 in the morning..
love love love it


----------



## Chanser (Sep 28, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Any news on an EDGE/Cyclo fix?



There's already a Cyclo fix.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 28, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> pakistexican88x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE YOUR LOGIC ELSEWHERE!


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 29, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Cyclo fix doesn't work on EDGE I don't think.


----------



## Mortenga (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea it does work on edge. Once.

Then after that it doesn't let you play it anymore :/


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 29, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> miketh2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take it up your butt! Hows that?

Face it, you got a waaaay better card for probably cheaper than what your R4 costed. Your R4 will die eventually, consider it that you paid ahead of time. Can't argue with THAT logic, now can you?


----------



## dib (Sep 29, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> i was just too lazy to look for the fitting thread:.
> is there somebody who have  beaten the jp version of the game?
> is the jpn version of the game playable without having any knowledge of the language?
> are the levels wide, open or first strict and close?
> ...


What a coincidence!  You were too lazy to look, and I'm too lazy to answer your stupid questions.

We should totally team up to fight crime!


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 30, 2009)

DUDE! THAT'S THE BEST COMEBACK, EVER! That, it, I'm putting dib as number 1 on "best come-backers" list.


----------



## mwxiii (Sep 30, 2009)

New R4i-SDHC kernel out  V1.11b.   I've got past the save file part ok and is working fine so far.  http://r4i-sdhc.com/indexe.asp


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 30, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> pakistexican88x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


costed


----------



## miketh2005 (Oct 2, 2009)

mwxiii said:
			
		

> New R4i-SDHC kernel out  V1.11b.   I've got past the save file part ok and is working fine so far.  http://r4i-sdhc.com/indexe.asp




R4 still gets updates???? im surprised...

how do i get this working on normal R4 and DSTT? someone is asking me... i read it works further up in the thread, but how do i get it to work?


----------



## Rocc0 (Oct 2, 2009)

So, what is the best flascard of currently flashcards? Acekard 2i or CycloDS?


----------



## Depravo (Oct 2, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> mwxiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a clone R4. Real/genuine/non-fake R4's stopped getting updates around 18 months ago.

To get this game to work on DSTT you have to use the unofficial DSTT v1.17a07 firmware. To get it to run on a real R4 you have to use YSMenu built with the unofficial DSTT v1.17a07 firmware.


----------



## staticfritz (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry to kick the horse, here, but as the once proud owner of a G6 Lite, has anyone heard anything about getting this to work on it?  I've noticed just about every other card now has a solution, so that's cool, but I really don't want to upgrade to something new unless I have...no...choice.


----------



## WishCow (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in the exact same boat mate.


----------



## mrazzino (Oct 7, 2009)

Also in the G6 Flash boat... any help?  Anyone?

I guess it's time to upgrade


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 7, 2009)

You can play this game on R4 Clones also;
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=164359&st=0


----------



## Smidget (Oct 8, 2009)

Also in the G6 Lite boat, sounds like an Acekard 2i is in my future...


----------



## soccerboy169 (Oct 8, 2009)

i have a r4 sdhc is there any way of playing this game so far on my cart


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here is the answer for all R4 + M3Simply-User and so on, where can´t play the game right now...
The Patch from xpa is great but works not on all cards, because they forgett something to patch...

First, i have an R4-Clone with  FW 3.07 from 05-12-2008 and i can´t use the TT-Menu...
but i can play M&L USA+EUR without an update, so when it works on my card then it works on all the other cards too...

Download the Fix and use the unmodified game (128MB)
- Put the game in the same folder as the fix
- Doubleclick "xpa-mal3.bat"
- when its Done copy the  new file "xpa-mal3-fix.nds" on the DS and ENJOY

Fix ByTheK
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N8JAYT0X

MFG
e2Kiwi


----------



## Piccadillio (Oct 14, 2009)

The R4 firmware fix for this wiped my entire card, or something similar. I had to format it, so if you're planning on using it remember to back up your saves. I'm almost in tears!


----------



## ad00 (Oct 27, 2009)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried it on the M3DS Simply, no go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess it`s the whole complicated YsMenu bit...


----------



## emzdon (Oct 30, 2009)

where do i put it in the ak2???????? im new 2all of this.lol


----------



## tiger0001 (Nov 30, 2009)

it's work with YSMENU on R4 origial and on Acekard with AKAIO 1.5 - no need for any patching or fixing


----------



## earty (Jan 22, 2010)

Im using an original R4 using the YSMENU, and when i et the chance to pick my first save file, i can't choose any.

Can someone help me?


----------



## earty (Jan 28, 2010)

bump


----------



## Chanser (Jan 31, 2010)

Proper, read the nfo.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 5, 2010)

How do I download this?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2010)

shouldnt you be here long enough to know that you cant download roms off gbatemp?


----------



## FlashCartHelpKid (May 17, 2010)

I WANT THIS GAME! BUT EVERY WEBSITE HAS  THIS GAME IN ANTI-PIRACY!


----------



## Krestent (May 17, 2010)

FlashCartHelpKid said:
			
		

> I WANT THIS GAME! BUT EVERY WEBSITE HAS  THIS GAME IN ANTI-PIRACY!


----------



## geoflcl (May 17, 2010)

FlashCartHelpKid said:
			
		

> I WANT THIS GAME! BUT EVERY WEBSITE HAS  THIS GAME IN ANTI-PIRACY!


----------

